# LIPSTICK ON A PIG!



## glass man (Sep 11, 2008)

THAT IS WHAT THE ELECTION IS ABOUT? I SEE NO LIPSTICK ONLY SWINE!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 11, 2008)

I've never seen so many boys step on their own wangers just because a pretty girl came around. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 11, 2008)

Barry (as he used to be called) what did his last name used to be?  Stepped on his own wanger with his comments and is trying to back spin his way out.  I despise O"reilly, but did anyone see him eat Barry (what's his name) alive????




 PD


----------



## glass man (Sep 11, 2008)

THE reason I started this is because I am sick of "TABLOID JOURNILISM"! GOV. PALIN'S daughter being pregnant is none of my buissness!DID OBAMA MEAN that the gov. was "a pig with lipstick on? i don't give a damn bout that![Lord forgive me!} I want to know are the people coming back from war are gonna be taken care of,body and mind! I want to know about the educational system,energy crisis,health care,and on and on!!!I AM SICK OF THE AMERICAN PEOPLE BEING BAMBOOZLED ON FRIVOLOUS CRAP!LIKE JOHN LENNON ONCE SAID"JUST GIMME SOME TRUTH"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IT IS TIME FOR US TO GROW UP AND DEMAND INTELLEGENT SOLUTIONS TO A COUNTRY THAT IS FAST BECOMING ONE I NO LONGER RECONIZE! I WANT COMPASSION! HELL YEAH I WANT A "CUM BY YA" MOMENT! YES "COME BY HERE MY LORD COME BY HERE"!!!MORE OF "I WILL DO ANY DEED JUST TO GET ELECTED AND THEN USE THE OFFICE JUST SO THE PRES. AND FRIENDS CAN GET RICHER AND RICHER AIN'T CUTTING IT NO MORE!THIS COUNTRY IS ON IT'S LAST LEG AND WE HAVE GOT TO WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!![]


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll be glad whomever wins to be rid of the Cheney government and operating under the Constitution again.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 11, 2008)

And happy children will listen to chirpping birds while kute kuddly kittens play with string. Wouldn't that be nice?

 Well it's not going to happen. This country has been ignoring the Constitution for a long time. Bush nor Chaney started the destruction of the Constitution, even though they continued the process. In a country where you can be fired, ridiculed, or even jailed for saying a word, phrase, or just having an opinion not sanctioned by the politically correct "mainstream", that just happens to offend someone, the Constitution is no longer valid.

 The Bush Haters can blame him all day long, but in the end the left are the ones who took away our freedom of speech and without that the rest of the freedoms just fall by the wayside. We will all get along one day in this happy politically correct world, or else. I have no problem at all with other races, sexes, or otherwise; however, I don't like this idea of forcing tolorance. Freedom of speech is there to protect unaccepted, contrary, or offensive speech, because accepted speech doesn't need to be protected.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd say I am a moderate but if there is a Bush hater club sign me up[]


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 11, 2008)

OH!!! that[]  Bush, I gotta get my mind outta the gutter


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 11, 2008)

Country has been going downhill since MTV.


----------



## woody (Sep 11, 2008)

I found this on youtube, today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG4fe9GlWS8


----------



## jesster (Sep 11, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> THE reason I started this is because I am sick of "TABLOID JOURNILISM"! GOV. PALIN'S daughter being pregnant is none of my buissness!DID OBAMA MEAN that the gov. was "a pig with lipstick on? i don't give a damn bout that![Lord forgive me!} I want to know are the people coming back from war are gonna be taken care of,body and mind! I want to know about the educational system,energy crisis,health care,and on and on!!!I AM SICK OF THE AMERICAN PEOPLE BEING BAMBOOZLED ON FRIVOLOUS CRAP!LIKE JOHN LENNON ONCE SAID"JUST GIMME SOME TRUTH"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IT IS TIME FOR US TO GROW UP AND DEMAND INTELLEGENT SOLUTIONS TO A COUNTRY THAT IS FAST BECOMING ONE I NO LONGER RECONIZE! I WANT COMPASSION! HELL YEAH I WANT A "CUM BY YA" MOMENT! YES "COME BY HERE MY LORD COME BY HERE"!!!MORE OF "I WILL DO ANY DEED JUST TO GET ELECTED AND THEN USE THE OFFICE JUST SO THE PRES. AND FRIENDS CAN GET RICHER AND RICHER AIN'T CUTTING IT NO MORE!THIS COUNTRY IS ON IT'S LAST LEG AND WE HAVE GOT TO WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!![]


 
 I'm with you glassman, unfortunately you are thinking logically. I'm so sick of the election, I really don't care who wins at this point. The dirty secret is, if they suck, vote them out in four years. A president can do nothing by himself. 3 years of this garbage is more than enough.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 11, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> OH!!! that[]  Bush, I gotta get my mind outta the gutter


 
 No one hates that bush. LOL!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 11, 2008)

Bush and Cheney let oil become a commodity and those Wall Street bung holes are really screwing us. They are not going to stop it because they are making billions of dollars on it. Who ever gets in there next is not involved in oil so maybe that will help some. Oil needs to be taken *OFF *the stock market!!!


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 11, 2008)

oooh baby, who's your daddy!


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 11, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> Bush and Cheney let oil become a commodity and those Wall Street bung holes are really screwing us. They are not going to stop it because they are making billions of dollars on it. Who ever gets in there next is not involved in oil so maybe that will help some. Oil needs to be taken *OFF *the stock market!!!


 just a thought what have the gas prices been in paris for the past 4 years?? anyone?? anyone?? well well over $5.00 a gallon!!! i think bush "might" not have had anything to do with that[8|] i think it is time that we relize we here in the usa are just a bunch of people who drive big trucks cut our grass every week and use a whole lot of oil!!!!!!!!!!!!! ,but when it comes right down to it we blam some guy in congress or people over seas!! the thing is "we" are doing all this to ourselves. we want more and faster things but never think of how we get it. and it is so easy to just say "well" hell bush did this all to us. no!!!! we are doing this all to ourselves!!!they they people you blam are just makin money on what we do. "greed" ,but we never think we are greedy just some ass in congress that really has no say if gas prices go up or down .we pay for it wheather it is .99 or $5.00 ,we will pay. in the end it is us that drive markets not anyone else,because if we did not "need" it we would not buy it!! thats just simple math!! ,matt


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 11, 2008)

Oil has always been a commodity and will continue to be.Speculation is a cornerstone of a free market economy.Screwing us, would be repeatedly letting the so called  "speculators" know that we will do nothing to increase our demand. We can all go out and buy those same oil stocks if we couldn't we would really be at someones mercy..My biggest dissapointment with the Bush is bailing out investors who took out foolish real estate mortgages while the getting was good.Sure it helped some good people but a ton of those forclosures are investment properties.They were speculators too,that made bad investments and will continue to do so if never held accountable. I am not a big fan of either candidate in this election but I will support any candidate who is ready to drill , use nuclear power and ship the bi products to space for all I care.




> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> Bush and Cheney let oil become a commodity and those Wall Street bung holes are really screwing us. They are not going to stop it because they are making billions of dollars on it. Who ever gets in there next is not involved in oil so maybe that will help some. Oil needs to be taken *OFF *the stock market!!!


----------



## glass man (Sep 11, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> And happy children will listen to chirpping birds while kute kuddly kittens play with string. Wouldn't that be nice?
> 
> ...


    I UNDERSTAND! BUT I GUESS I STILL BELIEVE"YOU MAY SAY I AM A DREAMER ,BUT I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE"!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 11, 2008)

Its a freak show is what it is.Get back to the task at hand.


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 11, 2008)

Only prob with woody's youtube was when it said in the beginning "this was not a mistake, Iraq people were just like us...they want to live in a free world, free of tryanny, terrorism, free to prosper, free to raise their children"....prob with that comment is ...what about all the other countries that support terrorism, Libya, Iran, etc.  We don't invade every country that doesnt allow its citizens to have those freedoms. and WHAT country doesn't want that ! !  Afganistan ok  but Iraq was DEAD Wrong.

 And about the lipstick on a Pig....for those Republicans out there and the negative press folks....McCain said the same quote, Cheney said the same quote, lots of folks have said the same quote.....but the Democrate says it b/c the Rep have a female canidate for VP and all a sudden its wrong.  Glass Man is right...THE reason I started this is because I am sick of "TABLOID JOURNILISM"! 

 Lets solve this economy, lets get better cars, lets find better energy, and let's for gods sake bring our troops HOME.  
McCain "Lipstick on a pig"   youtube
Dick Cheney "Lipstick on a pig"  Youtube


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 12, 2008)

Privy Power ---->>>>>>


----------



## jesster (Sep 12, 2008)

I agree the oli prices are not bushes fault. In europe, gas has been expensive for years. What did they do, in Germany most cars use diesel and are stick shift, more fuel efficient. They have also built giant windmills where possible and modified their rail system. What have we done? we drive hummers and SUVs. 
 biofuels are not the answer yet, they drive food prices up.
 I just cant stand every question asked nancy pelosi, she starts out by bashing bush and not answering the question. Its torn the country apart. she made promises of what she would do her first 100 days. were any kept?
  If you want a conspiracy theory, ask yourself if Iran or Iraq get the bomb, which middle east country wouldn't they hesitate to use it on.....hint: its an ally of ours. Maybe we invaded to head off this first strike. just a thought.
 any discussion on politics is a bad idea. It gets overly heated and brings out the anger in people. Instead of the media asking the right questions, they focus on nonsense and dirt. the media is driven by ratings and not about informing us about the truth. This country knows almost nothing about world events. But we can tell you what brittany spears had for breakfast.


----------



## baltbottles (Sep 12, 2008)

The real problem with America was we didn't listen to Eisenhower when he said to not let corporate America become too powerful. Now the government is so influenced by the major corporations that the people have no power for change. This is why for the last 50 years the corporations have been spouting the "American Dream" And we bought into it full force. All you have to do to achieve it is work your whole life so you can buy your McMansion, your big gas guzzling SUV, and a house full of cheap Chinese made Wal-Mart products of which how many did you really need? And you do all this so that one day you can retire and live a few years with out having to work every day. 

  Call me crazy but maybe if we as Americans open our eyes and get our priorities straight we can reclaim our country from these corporate tyrants.

  Chris


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 12, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: baltbottles
> 
> The real problem with America was we didn't listen to Eisenhower when he said to not let corporate America become too powerful. Now the government is so influenced by the major corporations that the people have no power for change. This is why for the last 50 years the corporations have been spouting the "American Dream" And we bought into it full force. All you have to do to achieve it is work your whole life so you can buy your McMansion, your big gas guzzling SUV, and a house full of cheap Chinese made Wal-Mart products of which how many did you really need? And you do all this so that one day you can retire and live a few years with out having to work every day.
> 
> ...


 very well said my man!! you are right on with your point. now if i could just stop going to wal-mart []lol.


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2008)

I usually don't get into these discussions on here,but Tom and Chris make some good points. I think the worst offenders are the big banks. They were making killer money from their ill-advised subprime loans (with the Federal Reserve and the government's blessings). Now, it has all gone to crap and WE, the taxpayers, get to bail out both the greedy bankers AND the irresponsible spendthrift buyers and real estate speculators. I call BS on that. We are supposed to be a free-market, capitalist country. Taking from the responsible to bail out the greedy and the irresponsible (who make a hell of a lot more money than I ever will), is socialism. 

 I have lived responsibly, bought a house that I could afford the payments on, and don't waste money on junk that I do not need and cannot afford. Being self-employed, I also get the pleasure of being double-taxed by the archaic and socialistic tax system, while big interests with money to pad politicians' pockets get huge subsidies that I help pay for. Something is wrong here [:'(][]. ~Jim


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 12, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 We all hope that things will fix themselves; however, until we stop blaming others for our problems, and actually get down to trying to fix this country, nothing is going to change. Until then like John Lennon we will continue to only imagine a brave new world instead of taking it back for ourselves.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 12, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  Jim
> 
> I usually don't get into these discussions on here,but Tom and Chris make some good points. I think the worst offenders are the big banks. They were making killer money from their ill-advised subprime loans (with the Federal Reserve and the government's blessings). Now, it has all gone to crap and WE, the taxpayers, get to bail out both the greedy bankers AND the irresponsible spendthrift buyers and real estate speculators. I call BS on that. We are supposed to be a free-market, capitalist country. Taking from the responsible to bail out the greedy and the irresponsible (who make a hell of a lot more money than I ever will), is socialism.
> 
> I have lived responsibly, bought a house that I could afford the payments on, and don't waste money on junk that I do not need and cannot afford. Being self-employed, I also get the pleasure of being double-taxed by the archaic and socialistic tax system, while big interests with money to pad politicians' pockets get huge subsidies that I help pay for. Something is wrong here [:'(][]. ~Jim


 
 I'm still waiting for them to start making us pay for their car loans, credit card debt, and even their food. Oh wait we already do that with some of them.


----------



## glass man (Sep 12, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!!! I JUST HEARD THAT IRAQ IS NOT GONNA GO WITH EXON-MOBILE TO SELL OIL TO BUT....................... CHINA! I WONDER WHAT WE WILL DO WHEN CHINA DECIDES TO TELL US "PAY WHAT YOU OWE US"? VIA WAL-MART AND OTHER U.S.CO. CHINA WILL NEVER HAVE TO USE A WEAPON TO TAKE US! I WAS BORN IN 1953 AND MY PARENTS HAD TO CALM ME DOWN IN 58 CAUSE I THOUGHT THE "COMMIES" WERE GOING TO BLOW US UP AT ANY MOMENT![A REAL POSSIBILITY AT THE TIME} SINCE THEN IT HAS BEEN COMMIE THIS AND COMMIE THAT AND WHO DO WE SELL OUR HYPOCRITIC,MONEY HO'S OUT TO???? COMMUNIST CHINA!! OUR SOLDERS HAVE DIED IN IRAQ SO CHINA CAN GET THE OIL???!! TELL ME IT AIN'T SO JOE![OR ANY ONE,PLEASE!} YES AS STATED BEFORE, IT IS TRUE WE ARE GONNA HAVE TO TAKE OUR COUNTRY BACK FROM THE REAL CULPRITS"BIG CORPORATIONS"! RIGHT, EISENHOWER DID WARN US OF CORPERATE TAKE OVER AND SPECIFACALLY "THE MILITARY INDUSTERIAL COMPLEX" AND THIS COMING FROM A REPUBLICAN GERNERAL! WHO COULD HAVE BEEN MORE QUALIFIED TO MAKE SUCH A STATEMENT THAN HIM? YES I BUY AT WAL-MART TOO,CAUSE I AM POOR ,SO I AM CONTRIBITING TO ALL THIS MYSELF![&o]


----------



## jesster (Sep 12, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: baltbottles
> 
> The real problem with America was we didn't listen to Eisenhower when he said to not let corporate America become too powerful. Now the government is so influenced by the major corporations that the people have no power for change. This is why for the last 50 years the corporations have been spouting the "American Dream" And we bought into it full force. All you have to do to achieve it is work your whole life so you can buy your McMansion, your big gas guzzling SUV, and a house full of cheap Chinese made Wal-Mart products of which how many did you really need? And you do all this so that one day you can retire and live a few years with out having to work every day.
> 
> ...


 
 exactly. I've been working since I was 16,started out flipping burgers at Ginos. (remember those). I've got 21 years now at a  phone company. I tell my wife my body and health cant last another 20 years untill 65.  First chance I get, retire. fishing and bottle digging doesn't require a fortune. I may not be rich, but i didn't stab anybody in the back or walk over anyone to get what I have.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 12, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! I JUST HEARD THAT IRAQ IS NOT GONNA GO WITH EXON-MOBILE TO SELL OIL TO BUT....................... CHINA! I WONDER WHAT WE WILL DO WHEN CHINA DECIDES TO TELL US "PAY WHAT YOU OWE US"? VIA WAL-MART AND OTHER U.S.CO. CHINA WILL NEVER HAVE TO USE A WEAPON TO TAKE US! I WAS BORN IN 1953 AND MY PARENTS HAD TO CALM ME DOWN IN 58 CAUSE I THOUGHT THE "COMMIES" WERE GOING TO BLOW US UP AT ANY MOMENT![A REAL POSSIBILITY AT THE TIME} SINCE THEN IT HAS BEEN COMMIE THIS AND COMMIE THAT AND WHO DO WE SELL OUR HYPOCRITIC,MONEY HO'S OUT TO???? COMMUNIST CHINA!! OUR SOLDERS HAVE DIED IN IRAQ SO CHINA CAN GET THE OIL???!! TELL ME IT AIN'T SO JOE![OR ANY ONE,PLEASE!} YES AS STATED BEFORE, IT IS TRUE WE ARE GONNA HAVE TO TAKE OUR COUNTRY BACK FROM THE REAL CULPRITS"BIG CORPORATIONS"! RIGHT, EISENHOWER DID WARN US OF CORPERATE TAKE OVER AND SPECIFACALLY "THE MILITARY INDUSTERIAL COMPLEX" AND THIS COMING FROM A REPUBLICAN GERNERAL! WHO COULD HAVE BEEN MORE QUALIFIED TO MAKE SUCH A STATEMENT THAN HIM? YES I BUY AT WAL-MART TOO,CAUSE I AM POOR ,SO I AM CONTRIBITING TO ALL THIS MYSELF![&o]


 
 And here I was being told by the anti-war bunch that the only reason we were fighting in Iraq was an imperialistic war for oil. If we were an occupying force that was only there to steal that country's oil, then why are we allowing the newly formed government of Iraq to sell the oil to China? It would appear that we aren't an imperialistic oil hungry bunch of thugs after all wouldn't it?

 As for the Communist Chinese. How can you be against people who share your anti-capitalist values? Wal-mart isn't the problem, the Chinese aren't the problem, the middle east isn't the problem. We the PEOPLE are the problem, because we have sit on our fat rear ends in our SUV yacking on our cell phones, listening to any slogan that our moronic party tells us, and ignoring the world going on around us except to rail against anyone we don't happen to agree with, whether or not we know what we are really talking about.

 Learn to think for yourself or you just wind up spouting someoneelse's stupid arguements.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 13, 2008)

Untill about 7 years ago you could buy oil and resell it but you could not trade on it in the stock market. Oil was an end user item. You could buy stock in oil companies, oil shipping companies, drilling companies and refineries but not oil. Bush and Cheney and some senetors and congressmen pushed the bill through that put it on the exchange. That is when the trouble started with prices. In less than 10 years gas went from 89 cent a gallon to what it is today.

 Now anyone who doesn't know that Bush and Cheney are oil men is seriously out of touch. The 400 grand that bush gets for being president is chump change compaired to the millions he makes on oil. Besides, can anyone name one serious attempt they have made to get the price of oil down. I don't think so because that is their bread and butter.

 Now I'm not saying that everything the man has done is bad because I voted for him and he has done me some great good but the oil thing I hold aganst him.


----------



## baltbottles (Sep 13, 2008)

[/quote]


 Learn to think for yourself or you just wind up spouting someoneelse's stupid arguements.



 [/quote]

 Thats the best non bottle related advice I've herd yet on this forum.

 Chris


----------



## glass man (Sep 13, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     YOU ARE RIGHT ! WE THE PEOPLE ARE THE PROBLM.MY HOPE IS THAT WE AS BOTTLE COLLECTORS,AMERICANS-HUMAN BEINGS-WE THE PEOPLE CAN COME UP WITH WAYS TO DO SOMETHING! AT LEAST DISCUSS WHAT SEEMS TO BE WRONG AND GET AWAY FROM"LEFT-RIGHT" WE NEED TO UNITE .I KNOW MY LIMITED INTELLEGENCE[I STARTED THIS PROVES IT} BUT I KNOW THERE ARE PEOPLE HERE THAT ARE VERY INTELLEGENT! IF THIS NEEDS TO STOP HERE ,FINE.LETS JUST GET BACK TO BOTTLES! PEACE![&:]


----------



## glass man (Sep 13, 2008)

ON THE OTHER HAND ,DID ANYONE SEE THE SARA PALIN INTERVEIW AND THINK "I BELIEVE SHE IS READY TO RUN THE COUNTRY,NOW!!!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 13, 2008)

I write off as much as I can, Lobe. It helps some, but I do not want to throw up any red flags for the IRS creeps. I have already been "randomly" audited once. Fortunately, everything was OK, but it still sucks. Such intrusions into personal privacy and violations of economic liberty were among the reasons that our forefathers rebelled against King George III.

 IMO, out of both tickets, there are only two of the four candidates who have the experience to lead this country: John McCain and Joe Biden. I don't even like Biden, but I can't take his experience away from him. Not that Obama or Palin could never be ready, but I do not think that either of them are at this time. On the other hand, maybe we need some new blood in Washington that has not already been there for decades.  ~Jim


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 13, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> YOU ARE RIGHT ! WE THE PEOPLE ARE THE PROBLM.MY HOPE IS THAT WE AS BOTTLE COLLECTORS,AMERICANS-HUMAN BEINGS-WE THE PEOPLE CAN COME UP WITH WAYS TO DO SOMETHING! AT LEAST DISCUSS WHAT SEEMS TO BE WRONG AND GET AWAY FROM"LEFT-RIGHT" WE NEED TO UNITE .I KNOW MY LIMITED INTELLEGENCE[I STARTED THIS PROVES IT} BUT I KNOW THERE ARE PEOPLE HERE THAT ARE VERY INTELLEGENT! IF THIS NEEDS TO STOP HERE ,FINE.LETS JUST GET BACK TO BOTTLES! PEACE![&:]


 
 You don't have to be intellegent to think intellegently, you just have to apply logic to whatever your arguement is. If it doesn't make sense logically then most likely BS, not always but most likely. We indeed to need to unite, and remember in the end that we are all Americans, otherwise we are going to find ourselves with the shortest straw. One of the first things we need to do is stop trying to use the Bush administration as a scapegoat for every problem in the country, just pointing fingers never solved anything, but it is much easier to accuse than to provide logical solutions. A lot of otherwise intellegent people get pulled onto that trap, because we as human beings find it hard to look at ourselves as part of the problem, which we very much are.

 What is happening in this country, and life in general, is never simple enough to be narrowed down into an arguemnet of "Bush Bad". I'm no fan of the guy and never have been; however, I do wonder how truly different things would have been with my 2000 election pick Al Gore as president. Too much is made about things that can no longer be undone, like "Bush lied about the Iraq war". That doesn't matter anymore the question is, how do we finish the job properly without leaving the newly formed Iraqi government to the wolves? 

 We as a people have a habit of blaming the President for the current problems in the country, whether or not they actually deserve it, and one hasn't caught this much flack since Herbert Hoover. Today it's George Bush, who tends to make himself an easy target, because he doesn't speak as elegantly as his accusers, in a couple of years it will be Obama, come on seriously McCain doesn't have a real chance the Bush hate will stick to him till the end.

 As for the current ticket I can only ask one question, what happened to all the truly great presidents? The Washingtons, Lincolns, both Roosevelts, the Kennedys, no offense to anyone who may have a favorite candidate, but we seem to have been scraping the bottom of the barrel for candidates the past few decades. The closest to any thing exciting has been Obama, and that's only because we still aren't sure what he actually stands for, aside from massive amounts of new entitlement programs. Sigh, I'm so sick of paying for other peoples problems, and failures. Welfare and the other social programs were originally created to be a safety net not a lifestyle choice.

 At least I can say one thing for sure about a candidate running today, that Sarah Palin is cute, ain't nothing like a gun toting woman. LOL!


----------



## jesster (Sep 13, 2008)

morbious, you make a lot of sense. unfortunately, its washington we're talking about. Is palin ready to lead the country, no, but she doesn't have to, thats John Mccains job. But I would rather have her talking with world leaders, probably charming them, than Joe Biden. I still shake my head that ed kennedy gets elected every year, that hillary won in NY even though she is from arkansas,that new orleans mayor was reelected after the flood debacle, that washingtons mayor was reelected after caught buying cocain and cheating on his wife,and on and on. If you want to read a good, entertaining book, Jesse Venturas latest is a classic. I vote because thousands of people gave their lives that I can have that right. I think everyone is washington has been bought off. You can't get elected without a lot of money, which means a lot of promises. I just want to remind everyone of the hundreds of felons bill clinton pardoned his last days in office. Seems like the press forgot all about that.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 14, 2008)

> ANYONE SEE THE SARA PALIN INTERVEIW AND THINK "I BELIEVE SHE IS READY TO RUN THE COUNTRY,NOW!!!!


 
 I'm thinking it may be a good thing to have a president that doesnt know what the Bush doctrine is[]


----------



## capsoda (Sep 14, 2008)

Frankly I think that McCain is the perfect choise for President right now. I hope he makes it and I hope right off the bat on TV infront of God, the Pope and everyone else that with the button in his hand he pitches one of his famous vein busting screaming tirade type fits and then sleeps with the botton on his pillow right next to his head!!!

 I bet the Russians, Chaves, and that little Irainian troll, Ahamedpajamaparty will have night mares every night for at least 4 years.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 14, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  jesster
> 
> morbious, you make a lot of sense. unfortunately, its washington we're talking about. Is palin ready to lead the country, no, but she doesn't have to, thats John Mccains job. But I would rather have her talking with world leaders, probably charming them, than Joe Biden.


 
 This is very true. You know there has been a lot of attacks on her since she was announced, and for the most part everything they have brought up is lack luster to say the least. This leaves me thinking that if this is all they have on her or McCain then there just doesn't seem to be much wrong with them at all in my opinion. Come to think about it, aside from his stance on bigger and more government control, I don't have much problem with Obama.

 The attacks on Palin are the same type of lame attacks that have been leveled at Obama, his preachers a racist, he's a muslim, his wife hates the country, it's all shuck and jive. I prefer to judge the man on what he has done or is proposing, not on the associates he has surrounded himself with, and that Barack Hussain Obama crud is junk, that would be the same as someone calling me a racist because my last name happens to be Lee, it's just illogical.

 Where I have problem with Obama is some of his followers who are only following him because of the special interest group he represents. Don't lie ya know they are out there. I'm still voting for McCain and Palin, because I am not ready to allow this government to control my life anymore than they already are, and would prefer to take some of that control back. Sometimes ya just gotta go with your gut, and mine says that if McCain joins the mavericks in the sky, then Palin would be the first woman president, which will make her special interest group happy, and something about her makes me think I can trust her, just a gut feeling.


----------



## jesster (Sep 14, 2008)

The key is to use common sense and not to panic. If obama gets in and raises taxes, he's gone in 4 years. If mccain gets in and the economy keeps going south, mccains gone in 4 years. Believe 1 percent of what you hear in the news. If I listened to the media, I'd be afraid to leave my house. west nile virus, swine flu epidemic, asian flu pandemic,  mad cow disease. The media loves to create fear and unrest, i guess they figure we'll watch more tv if we are scared. remember when the media blamed bush for not enough flu vaccine and said thousands would die. didn't happen, swept under the rug, on to the next major disaster.
 I have nothing against Obama, not his religion, not his friends, not his family, not his beliefs, not his money. I love his race, the human race.  i just don't think he has the experience and has a plan what to do in emergency situations. I especially don't like Biden hanging on his coat tails, laughing at everything obama says. I trust mccain to do the right thing because of his experiences in life and in politics. 
 watch the polls have them even for the next few weeks. It makes for a better story and forces networks to hire more poll companies. there's a reason for everything.


----------



## glass man (Sep 14, 2008)

WHO IS BEST QUALIFIED TO "WIN" THE WAR IN IRAQ,AFGANISTAN,PAKASTAN[IF NEED BE} AND WON'T WAVER TO ATTACK IRAN,RUSSIA IF THEY DON'T LEAVE GEORGIA ALONE[I LIVE IN GEORGIA AND THEY BETTER NOT COME ROUND ME] ?


----------



## glass man (Sep 14, 2008)

PEOPLE KEEP SAYING "WHO HAS PALIN MET WITH,WHO HAS PALIN MET WITH". WELL WHO HAS BIDEN MET WITH? NOW WHO IS CLEARLY THE BEST VP PICK BETWEEN BIDEN AND PALIN? WE COULD ATTACK RUSSIA FROM PALIN'S BACK YARD!!! SO THERE!!!


----------



## glass man (Sep 14, 2008)

It has been said that BUSH makes decisions from his "GUT" and that is a good way to make a decision! OBAMA THINKS TOO MUCH! I bet McCAIN  won't do all "THAT THINKING CRAP" ! I BET HE'S A GUT MAN TOO,JUST LIKE WE LIKE THEM! My "GUT' tells me get ready to run like hell after the election ![8D]


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 14, 2008)

Heaven forbid we elect a president that thinks.[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 14, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> WHO IS BEST QUALIFIED TO "WIN" THE WAR IN IRAQ,AFGANISTAN,PAKASTAN[IF NEED BE} AND WON'T WAVER TO ATTACK IRAN,RUSSIA IF THEY DON'T LEAVE GEORGIA ALONE[I LIVE IN GEORGIA AND THEY BETTER NOT COME ROUND ME] ?


 
 Was Lincoln that qualified to win the war between the states when he was elected? No he was a backwoods self taught lawyer turned congressman. Sometimes qualification doesn't mean quite so much, no matter how much each side wants to try to make it an issue. It's how they deal with what is thrown at them that makes the difference.

 Otherwise, cute joke at the end there.



> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> It has been said that BUSH makes decisions from his "GUT" and that is a good way to make a decision! OBAMA THINKS TOO MUCH! I bet McCAIN  won't do all "THAT THINKING CRAP" ! I BET HE'S A GUT MAN TOO,JUST LIKE WE LIKE THEM! My "GUT' tells me get ready to run like hell after the election !


 
 My decisions are based upon my observation of the facts, which dealing with the political agendist media are most of the time suspect, application of logic to what I have observed, and combine all of that with a good old helping of what my grandfather used to call "horse sense", in other words my gut, and make a conclusion of what the facts really are from that. I value this same type of thinking process in any leader that I happen to serve or live under. 
 Your instant dismissal of McCain's ability to make decisions based upon these principals in favor of Obama, just cements your own ignorance of either man's thinking process or decision making ability.You have no idea how either makes their decisions; however, you are quite happy claim that McCain is stupid and Obama is smart, both of which you have no idea for sure is true. I think both if elected will do just fine and to say otherwise is just mouthing off, which usually attests to someome thinking what they have been told to think, or another much more smelly part of their body.



> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> McCain has the same policy stance and the only thing he'll change is his Depends, and I refuse to foot the bill for his big boy diapers.


 
 How very ageist of you Lobey. 

 Why is it concidered proper and acceptable by the left, the creators of our wonderful politically correctness or else society, to make fun of McCain's age; however, no one can say a word about Obama's race? Both are obvious forms of discrimination; however, because McCain is for the other side it's concidered ok to be discrimitory of him. The same goes for Palin, instead of praising her for achieving the level she has as a woman, the feminist morons on the left, along with the hollywood morons the left thinks are so smart, attack her on a daily basis with the dumbest attacks they can come up with, all because she happens to be republican.

 If your are going to talk the political correctness talk then you have to walk the same, or you just come off as a bunch of facists who can pick and choose who is deserving of political correctness protection based upon political belief of course.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 15, 2008)

Of the two men running for president I cant say I know that much about Obama, he just hasnâ€™t been around that long.  McCain on the other hand I have followed for a long time. I used to have a lot of respect for him. He was the type of lawmaker I liked to see, fiscally conservative and socially moderate (donâ€™t waste my tax money and donâ€™t tell me how to live my life). Willing to reach across the aisle and compromise.  Unfortunately, it appears to me McCain has sold his soul to win this election. He has changed his stand on so many things that Iâ€™m not sure he even knows who he is anymore. There is a chance that he is working by way of some Machiavellian plan and the real McCain will return once he is in office. I can only hope that.  The fact that he is very old concerns me a lot because his replacement scares the living daylights out of me. 
 Just my lowly commoner opinion.  Iâ€™d rather talk about bottles but I havenâ€™t found any good ones lately.


----------



## glass man (Sep 15, 2008)

MORBIS,I KNOW I HAVE A "BUNCH" OF "INORANCE" NO DOUBT ABOUT IT!  I WILL LEAVE THE INTELLEGENT PART TO YOU.   LIKE "ROSANNA DANA DANA" USED TO SAY ON SATURDAY NIGHT LIVE "NEVER MIND"![&:]


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 15, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> now now Morbi, didn't mean to get you ultra religous right wing anti gay rights dander up. the fact is McCain is old old old, Obama is my digger all day, every day. but the plain simple truth is Palin is the least equipped for the job. She was picked only and I mean only because she's a female.  The repubs needed a gimmick to counter Obama's tan line. Morb I've no idea what you income is but i'll tell you this if your making under 5 mil. (McCain's idea of middle class) you'll have less and less if that old fart gets elected


 
 Now, I'm insulted. Actually you just don't realize how far off the mark you are. First off I left the christian church a long time ago because I found the church to be corrupt. My Anti-Christian Right ways caused me to rule out both Huckabee, preachers shouldn't be president (are you listening Robertson) in my opinion, and that other Mormon jack hole Romney, who was wanting a constitutional amendment forbidding gay marriage, based solely on my distaste of someone who would think that it is alright to soil our great document with that claptrap. 

 As for gay rights, I don't care what they do as long as they aren't doing it to me or pointing a gun at me and demanding that I join in, in short it doesn't effect me so I don't care. Abortion, doesn't effect me so I don't care. Creationism VS Evolution? Sorry, religious dogma needs to stay in the church or at home, not our schools, same goes for manditory prayer. Oh yeah, I'm a gun toating right wing conservitive christian. Riiiight. I don't even own a gun, I prefer bladed weapons.

 Palin was picked only because she was a woman? Oh, there's a shock. Let's face it this whole flipping election has been based on which special interest group you happen to like the best or are a member of. Unlike Hilary, I actually like this woman.

 As for my finacial situation, I am lucky in a good year I make a grand total of $35,000 dollars a year. In a bad $25,000, it's all based on how much I make through the bonus system. So I seriously doubt I even get past the poverty level. As for the finiancial situation, neither one of these candidates are going to help me, because while McCain may help the upperclass and leave me out. Obama is going to create even more government entitlement programs that, while he claims he will tax the "rich" for them (which I don't believe in as I would like to be wealty someday), will give my money to the non-productive, quite a few by choice, citizens in this country just like every other democratic president has done since the thirties. So I'm screwed either way in my opinion, except McCain isn't coming up with all of this extra entitlement bullcrap, so I will pick him over Obama.

 Yay we're back to the one pricipal that has been the one ruling principal of modern elections, picking the lesser of two evils. If Obama finally let's us know what the heck he is really going to do aside from the words "change" and "hope", I might even be tempted to change my mind. We shall see what happens as we get closer to the election. Hey Hitler promised Germany "change", and how did that turn out? Not too good! Change isn't always good, and he needs to explain what form this change is going to take. That buzz word stuff works for the masses, but not for me.

 I still say that you can't take the higher ground and claim to be so rightiously non-discrimanatory, if you are willing to discriminate against others because you don't agree with their views. Makes no sense no matter which "side" you are on.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 16, 2008)

Your views on organized religion and frivolously changing the constitution seem to be pretty close to my own.
Palin seems to have been picked as a panacea for quelling revolt in the far right sector of the party. She appears to just be a figure head. They donâ€™t seem to be allowing her to really make any moves keeping her scripted and away from interviews. 
One of the things that bothers me about McCain (and is probably causing him to veer from the straight talk express) is the questionable people he is getting surrounded by.  I would dread seeing someone like Carly Fiorina be secretary of state or some other cabinet post. After what she did at HP it bothers me McCain would have her for an economic advisor. When I see people like Ralph Reed slinking around I get worried. Ya I know both sides have their villains but McCainâ€™s side seems to be getting influenced by them more at the moment.  Just exercising my freedom of speech , representing no ones opinions but my own.


----------



## glass man (Sep 16, 2008)

I LOVE JESUS![HE was aganist religeous institutions too,guess what they done to HIM?] WHAT BOUT THEM BANKS GOING UNDER? DEMOCRATES FAULT? WHAT BOUT THAT STOCK MARKET? REMEMBER WHAT HAPPENED IN THE DEPRESSION,BANKS WENT UNDER AND PEOPLE LOST ALL THEY SAVINGS. CAN'T HAPPEN TODAY? I PRAY NOT,WE WILL WAIT AND SEE. ANYBODY WITH MONEY IN A BANK LOOKING INTO ,ARE THEY MONEY SAFE? DOES BUSH/REBUPLICANS SHARE IN THE CAUSE OF THE FINACIAL WOES IN ANY WAY? DEMOCRATIC CONGRESS SHOULD HAVE AT LEAST TRIED TO DO SOMETHING BOUT THIS ALREADY,STEAD OF WHINING "OUR HANDS ARE TIED WE JUST DON'T HAVE THE VOTES". AT LEAST THEY COULD HAVE SENT A BILL EVERY DAY TO THE PRES. TO SHOW THEY WERE TRYING. I THINK THE LAST 8 YEARS HAVE BENEFFETD THE PRES. AND CONGRESS ALIKE IN THEY HAVE ALL GOTTEN RICHER AND RICHER! THE DEMOCRATE PART OF THE CONGRESS HAD IT MADE FOR 6 YEARS AS THEY COULD REAP THE FINACIAL REWARDS MADE BY THE REPUBLICANS AND STILL GET TO POINT THE FINGER MAKING THEM LOOK INNOCENT. OF COURSE THERE ARE A FEW CONGRESS PEOPLE THAT ARE NOT RICH OR DID TRY TO DO SOMETHING: I GUESS.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 16, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Your views on organized religion and frivolously changing the constitution seem to be pretty close to my own.
> Palin seems to have been picked as a panacea for quelling revolt in the far right sector of the party. She appears to just be a figure head. They donâ€™t seem to be allowing her to really make any moves keeping her scripted and away from interviews.
> One of the things that bothers me about McCain (and is probably causing him to veer from the straight talk express) is the questionable people he is getting surrounded by.  I would dread seeing someone like Carly Fiorina be secretary of state or some other cabinet post. After what she did at HP it bothers me McCain would have her for an economic advisor. When I see people like Ralph Reed slinking around I get worried. Ya I know both sides have their villains but McCainâ€™s side seems to be getting influenced by them more at the moment.  Just exercising my freedom of speech , representing no ones opinions but my own.


 
 And I would fight to the death for your right to that freedom of speech. You make quite good points.

 I agree that Palin was picked to even out McCain's more left leaning views so they could get the votes of those who were screaming that they wouldn't vote for McCain because he was "too liberal". The thing is I think we will be surprised when they let her off the leash, that is the joy of having an almost unknown running. The same goes for Obama, I think he is keeping his plans ambigious for a reason, as much as it annoys me. LOL!

 I'm sure McCain will be smarter than to pick someone like that, especially Ralph Reed, if what happened to McCain's first run holds true. I don't think McCain is in the pocket of the Christian Right, he is just smarter to not speak out against them as openly again, and jeapordize his campaign as he did against Bush in 2000. Sometimes you have to keep your friends close and your enemies closer, until you gain your goal and they can't get you anymore. I was a supporter of McCain in 2000, and am quite glad that he is running again, I only wish he had been able to beat monkey boy last time, I wouldn't have had to vote for Gore. *Shiver*

 I gave up party lines a long time ago and have been calling for the destruction of both parties for a long time. Old Hippies and Old Christians are screwing up this country, it's time for a new way of thinking.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 16, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I LOVE JESUS! WHAT BOUT THEM BANKS GOING UNDER? DEMOCRATES FAULT? WHAT BOUT THAT STOCK MARKET? REMEMBER WHAT HAPPENED IN THE DEPRESSION,BANKS WENT UNDER AND PEOPLE LOST ALL THEY SAVINGS. CAN'T HAPPEN TODAY? I PRAY NOT,WE WILL WAIT AND SEE. ANYBODY WITH MONEY IN A BANK LOOKING INTO ,ARE THEY MONEY SAFE? DOES BUSH/REBUPLICANS SHARE IN THE CAUSE OF THE FINACIAL WOES IN ANY WAY? DEMOCRATIC CONGRESS SHOULD HAVE AT LEAST TRIED TO DO SOMETHING BOUT THIS ALREADY,STEAD OF WHINING "OUR HANDS ARE TIED WE JUST DON'T HAVE THE VOTES". AT LEAST THEY COULD HAVE SENT A BILL EVERY DAY TO THE PRES. TO SHOW THEY WERE TRYING. I THINK THE LAST 8 YEARS HAVE BENEFFETD THE PRES. AND CONGRESS ALIKE IN THEY HAVE ALL GOTTEN RICHER AND RICHER! THE DEMOCRATE PART OF THE CONGRESS HAD IT MADE FOR 6 YEARS AS THEY COULD REAP THE FINACIAL REWARDS MADE BY THE REPUBLICANS AND STILL GET TO POINT THE FINGER MAKING THEM LOOK INNOCENT. OF COURSE THERE ARE A FEW CONGRESS PEOPLE THAT ARE NOT RICH OR DID TRY TO DO SOMETHING: I GUESS.


 
 I agree with you. The problem crosses both party lines, the problem is the government for government's sake. Both sides play the game, and we pay the organ grinder. It's not going to change, only the players change. Maybe my problem is that I have just become too cynical in my older age, or maybe I have begun to see through the BS.

 Let's bring the political parties to task and force them to remember who their masters are! The revolution doesn't need to be violent, but it does need to be   Unanimous! Sorry I'm just sick of politics as usual.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 16, 2008)

I think John McCain will break out once in the Whitehouse. He knows whats what and whos who in the world. Most of the muck will scrape off his shoes.

 And aren't all VPs pretty much figure heads???


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 16, 2008)

> aren't all VPs pretty much figure heads


 
 Normally true, Chaney is one unfortuneate exception demonstrating a VP can make a difference so they need to be picked wisely.


----------



## glass man (Sep 16, 2008)

"FIGURE-HEAD",FIGURE-HEAD,ONE OF THEM WORDS THAT STARTS TO SOUND FUNNY AFTER A BIT![8D] WELL GO FIGURE ,HEAD. MAN HE /SHE CAN REALLY FIGURE,WHAT A FIGURE HEAD! WHAT A GREAT FIGURE AND HAS A GREAT HEAD ON HER /HIS SHOULDERS! YOU AIN'T NOTHING ,BUT A FIGURE -HEAD JUST A CRYING ALL THE TIME! WOW! THEIR HEAD IS BIGGER THAN THIER FIGURE! WHAT A FIGURE-HEAD RATIO! WONDER IF I HAVE BEEN UP TO LONG? IT'S BEEN A HARD DAYS NIGHT! I AM GOING TO BED ,GOOD.....DAY. [8D]


----------



## capsoda (Sep 16, 2008)

> So yeah Morb this country is broken


 
 I agree Lobey. This country was broken before we were born. Things are very broken when politicians can give thrmselves a raise and theire WIVES a nice big fat pension gust for being alive. When I finished my gov service, it was a lot more dangerious than paper cuts and button finger, my wife didn't get a pension.

 We could talk forever on what is wrong but we gotta stop waitin for those idiots to fix anything. We need to stop voting for the same old dumasses and find some honest folks if we can to take care of OUR government.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 16, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I agree as well, the country is broken; however, I just don't buy the hype that left wing campaign promises are going to fix anything anymore than the right has. They both have been singing the same song for as long as I remember, and things continue to get worse, and have been doing so for a long time. I agree with you Cap that we need to turn away in masses from the two "teams" and stop depending on the people who are just playing politics instead of listening to the people. As Frank Zappa said best, "All those folks in Washington are just looking out for number one, and number one ain't you. You ain't even number two."

 As for the country losing compassion, I agree we are, because we see more and more people who are capable of working; however, don't instead they are depending upon the Government to get them out of their messes instead of being self reliant. 1976, My dead beat father left my mother and myself on my grandmothers doorstep when I was three. My mother found the only job she could at the time which was flag woman on the local State Department of Transportation office.  My grandmother threw us out after one of my uncles threw a fit about our living there. We slept in a Bronco for a month before finding a run down trailer to rent, luckily a few months after that we heard about a plank sided 1920's era house that we could rent not too far away. We lived in this aging house with no hot water (we had to heat bath water on the stove), or running water in the bathroom, and an outhouse for nine years of my life.

 Due to their own dead beat dad, we wound up with two more mouths to feed, my sisters. Luckily in 1989 my mother had saved enough to buy a small piece of land in Richlands, and a recently remodeled trailer. We lived in that until 2000 when she was finally able to buy a small house, where she lives now. She still works for the Highway Department, and after having to sue on the basis of discrimination, is finally making a decent living, of course she doesn't have three more mouths to feed anymore either.

 My point is that I know poverty intimately. I know the times when you have to survive on a tomato and mayo sandwich as your only meal. Here's the kicker though, not once did my mother ask the government for a handout or expect anyone to help her out, and we survived because she had a good work ethic, and was independent. That's why I get angry when I see people who haven't even tried to be self sufficient, and expect the government to pay their way in the world. Some of them actually have a legitimate excuse or malady as for why they can't work; however, a growing number don't.

 I was once like a lot of this type of person, I moaned and cried about my situation and never took any steps toward improving that situation. Always blaming the rich or big corporations for what was actually my lack of intuitive. I fell for the class warfare argument easily, and charged anyone who disagreed with being uncompromisable and evil. I finally had an epiphany, and decided that I wasn't going to be a security guard making minimum wage the rest of my life. I used the financial aide programs at my local community collage to get myself a two year associates degree in drafting and design with a full class load of fifteen credit hours while working 54 hours a week during the night for security. 

 I succeeded, and now make a moderate living at about eleven bucks an hour. I'm not rich, but at least I'm not asking the government to keep me up, or working for minimum wage anymore. Why because I wanted to get out of my situation that I was born into, and the exact course I went through to gain what I have is available to every person in this country. You have to actually work for it though, no one is going to give it to you.

 I believe in helping those who help themselves. I just want the government to stay out of my pocket, and allow me to make my own way in the world. You aren't going to get that with people on either side who are in favor of more entitlement programs that take from the hard working self reliant population just to give it to those who couldn't be bothered. I also am not in favor of taxing the rich out of existence either, because someday I to hope to achieve the American Dream that I have worked for so long, and I don't want the crap taxed out of me in reward for my hard work to just give it to the same people who just couldn't be bothered. 

 There are programs out there to help you get a college degree, and to help your out of your situation; however, they can't make you use them.


----------



## jesster (Sep 17, 2008)

rush limbaugh had a good quote the other day, "dependancy kills initiative" 
 I don't think congressmen and women should have benefits for life for doing their job.they should also not be able to vote increase their own pay.

 nothing gets the blood flowing like a political discussion. personally, the first candidate that says overtime pay should be tax free gets my vote. Also, i believe the family for any serviceman or woman killed in the line of duty to this country, that family should want for nothing.  Exempt from taxes, they given enough, and family members should have all education paid for. jus my opinion. Plus medical care for life for any serviceman that needs it.


----------



## jesster (Sep 17, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> 
> What bothers me the compassion has been beaten out of the good ole USA.


 
 i don't think so. As soon as there's any disaster in any country, the US is the first to offer aid. The US is also the only country still willing to fight for other peoples rights.
 I think the real problem in this country is the legal system. The price of health insurance is directly related to the number of lawsuits filed against doctors and pharmaceutical companies. Everyone here wants to make a quick buck and suing seems to be the easiest way. I think if you sue and lose, you should have to pay for all lawyers fees. remember the judge who sued for millions because a small laundry misplaced his pants. eliminate frivilous lawsuits and prices for everything would come down.


----------



## glass man (Sep 17, 2008)

JESTER I AGREE 150% ON HELPING THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE FAUGHT.THEY SHOULD NEVER WANT FOR ,HOUSING ,FOOD ,MED. HELP! WHERE ARE ALL THE PEOPLE THAT WANT WAR AND ARE FOR "THE TROOPS"WHEN THESE PEOPLE COME HOME? OH WE USED THEM AND LETS FORGET THEM NOW,IF THEY COMPLAIN WE WILL JUST USE THE END ALL WORD "WHINER"!AS FAR AS RUSH REMEMBER HIS DEPENDENCY,HE TALKED AS IF ALL THAT USE DRUGS SHOULD BE SHOT ,COURSE IT IS DIFFERENCE WHEN IT WAS HIM.YEAH I KNOW BOUT HIS BACK PROBLEMS AND CAN SYMPATIZE ,WHICH SEEMS SOMETHING HE LACKS.[EMPATHY ,SYMPATHY} HE IS HIGHLY OVER PAID FOR WHAT HE DOES.GOT TO ADMIT THOUGH I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A HOME CLOSE TO JIMMY BUFFIT TOO!RIGHT! DON'T WANT TO GET INTO RUSH AS THAT IS WHAT HE THRIVES ON!MORBIS ,I THANK GOD YOU ARE DOING BETTER AND HAD THE GUTS AND WORKED HARD TO GET A DEGREE! I DID NOT HAVE A DEAD BEAT DAD,BUT A DAD THAT LOVED US DEARLY,A WW2 VET.,FOUGHT FROM AFRICA TO GERMANY,HE WAS VERY INTELLEGENT,HAD SOME COLLEGE,BUT WAS NOT A SUIT AND TIE MAN. LIKE I WAS BEFORE I BECAME DISABLED ,HE WAS A PAINTER[AS IN HOUSE ,COMMERCIAL,ETC] HE WORKED HIS GUTS OUT,WE WERE ALWAYS POOR ,BUT ALWAYS HAD FOOD,ROOF OVER OUR HEADS  AND THE OLD CORNY[LEAST SEEMS LIKE IT AIN'T COOL THESE DAYS] LOVE! LIKE YOU ,I HAVE BEEN TO THE OLD OUT HOUSE MANY A TIME AND WE HAD NO RUNNING WATER.HEY I DIDN'T CARE I WAS 8-10 AND WAS DAVID CROCKETT IN MY BRAIN. DO REMEMBER YOU DID GET HELP IN THE FORM OF FINANCIAL AID,THANK THE LORD ,BECAUSE REAGEN ALMOST GUTTED THE PROGRAM. I TOO HAVE A TWO YEAR DEGREE ,IN MENTAL HEALTH,CAUSE I WANTED TO HELP PEOPLE.THERE IN LAYS THE PROBLEM,THE JOB I HAD FOR THREE YEARS WAS ABOUT USING CLIENTS TO MAKE MONEY.I HAD TO FIGHT THE SYSTEM TO TRY TO HELP PEOPLE!I LEARNED IT IS ABOUT DOING WHAT THEY SAY ,EVEN IF IT IS AGAINST THE CLIENTS SELF INTEREST,CAUSE IT IS A BUSSINESS! THAT IS WHY I BURNED OUT AND STARTED PAINTING AND LIKE MY DAD I AM A BLUE COLLAR GUY! LOTS TO KNOW ABOUT PAINTING TO DO A REAL GOOD JOB! I TOOK A LOT OF PRIDE IN WHAT I DID,BUT BROKE MY LEG SO BAD AND IN SO MANY PLACES I HAVE A ROD IN MY LEG FROM THE ANKLE TO MY KNEE. THAT AIN'T WHAT STOPPED ME ,IT IS DIABETIES! THE MEDS MY DOC.PUT ME ON KEPT MY SUGERS DOWN ,BUT THE COMMON SIDE EFFECT OF ACTOS CAN BE WEIGHT GAIN.MY DOC.AND I FOUGHT OVER THIS FOR YEARS,BUT I CAVED IN CAUSE SHE IS A DOCTOR. WE LEFT EACH OTHER AND NOW I KEEP MY SUGERS DOWN WITH "CINNAMON"! DAMN! 100+LBS LATER THAT I CAN'T GET OFF NO MATTER WHAT I SEEM TO TRY AND I AM MAD! DOCTORS LISTEN TO DRUG REPS. OVER THEIR PATIENTS!I FEEL USELESS ,NO DISABLITY FOR ME AS I WORKED THE WRONG "QUARTERS".NO SSI CAUSE MY WIFE IS DISABLED AND MAKES $10 TOO MUCH FOR ME TO QUALIFY.CALLED MY REPUBLICAN CONGRESSMAN "PHIL GENGREY"[EX DOC. AND IN THE POCKETS OF DRUG LOBBYIST]WAS TOLD "WHAT DO YOU WANT US TO DO ABOUT IT?" MY 7 YEARS IN A FACTORY AFTER HIGH SCOOL AND 3 YEARS IN THE ED. SYSTEM DON'T MEAN NOTHING! I FEEL USELESS AND AM THINKING ABOUT GOING BACK TO MENTAL HEALTH AND JUST DO AS TOLD AND COLLECT THE ENTITLEMENTS THEY GET FROM STATE AND FEDERAL AGENCIES TO " HELP PEOPLE"! MAKING MONEY OFF PEOPLE'S PAIN SEEMS WRONG,BUT MAYBE I CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE,AT LEAST THAT IS WHAT I TELL MYSELF! "THE SONG IS OVER "THOUGHT I HAD SOMETHING MORE TO SAY". SORRY FOR THE RAMBILING ,ARTICULATION AIN'T ONE OF MY STRONG POINTS! ANYWAY MORBIS ,JUST WANTED TO SAY I AM PROUD YOU ARE DOING GOOD!WON'T HARP ON THIS AS I KNOW I CAN HURT MORE THAN DO GOOD[GOD KNOWS THAT IS THE LAST THING I WANT!] THIS IS TO ALL,FORGET RELIGION,AND ALL TRAPPINGS MAN HAS MADE THAT GETS IN GOD'S WAY OF HELPING PEOPLE!-,JUST GIVE JESUS A CHANCH! JUST ASK HIM TO FORGIVE YOU AND COME INTO YOUR LIFE! [THAT SIMPLE!}[&:]


----------



## jesster (Sep 17, 2008)

Glass man, you have my prayers , i hope everything works out. I think the way the military is abused is a crime. take for example desert storm. Thousands of vets came back with all sorts of problems because of the burning oil fields, among other things. The government denied there was any link to their problems and the war, SHAME ON THEM! then there was the friendly fire cover up of the football player. I also read where a group of officers did not want to take an experimental drug . The drug was to help in case of a biological attack. they were court martialed i think for refusing to take a drug. 
 A soldier should go into battle knowing if anything happens to him or her, their families will be taken care of.


----------



## glass man (Sep 17, 2008)

JESSTER MAN,I THANK YOU FOR YOUR PRAYERS THAT IS WHAT I NEED MORE THAN ANY THING! YES IT MAKES ME MAD AS ... WHEN I SEE THE WAY SOLDERS ARE TREATED !I WOULD THINK PEOPLE WHO ARE ALL BOUT WAR AND MILITARY SHOULD BE INSANE WITH ANGER!! WHY DON'T THEY?I AM SIDE TO SIDE WITH THEM! I DID NOT HAVE TO GO TO VIETNAM [WISH NO ONE HAD] I WAS A BIT YOUNG,THOUGH I WAS OLD ENOUGH TO BE IN THE LOTTERY ,THE LAST YEAR! I COULDN'T BELIEVE HOW NAM VETS WERE TREATED AND ARE STILL TREATED! I PARTED WAYS WITH THE FREAKS THAT CALLED THEM ,BABY KILLERS,ETC.[ THOUGH AT THE TIME I WAS A HIPPIE WANNA BE] I KNEW A FEW IN MY HOME TOWN .TWO I KNEW DID NOT MAKE IT. MY BROTHER'S FRIEND DID .HE IS PRETTY NUTS ,BUT HE WAS FORE HE LEFT![8D] IN THE 90S MY DAD WAS INFORMED HE WAS DEAD! [HE DID DIE IN 2006] HE WAS TOLD THAT ,EVEN THOUGH HE SAT ACROSS FROM A PERSON WORKING AT VET. AFFAIRS! HE STILL HAD SCAPNEL IN HIM . HE GOT A PITLY CHECK FOR IT ,BUT HE NEEDED EVEN THAT.AFTER POP CALLED MAX CLELAND'S OFFICE, THE MESS WAS CURED UP ALMOST OVER NIGHT MAX WAS RUN OUT OF OFFICE BY BUSH AND FRIENDS AND THAT STILL MAKES ME MAD,THEY PUT OUT VIDEOS OF MAX ALONG SIDE BIN LADIN AND HUSSIN ,MAKING THE IMPLICATION HE WAS WITH TERRORISTS! CLELAND LOST HIS LIMBS CAUSE OF ANOTHER SOLDER'S GRANADE GOING OFF IN NAM. HE WAS A CAPTAIN,SILVER STAR,BRONZE STAR,ETC. ANN COULTER BASICALLY SAID OF HIM" BIG DEAL THAT COULD HAVE HAPPENED TO ANY ONE ,THAT DON'T MAKE HIM A HERO"!? COURSE HE WAS AGAINST MANY OF BUSHE"S DECISION'S AND HAD TO BE GOTTEN RID OF! []


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 18, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> DO REMEMBER YOU DID GET HELP IN THE FORM OF FINANCIAL AID,THANK THE LORD ,BECAUSE REAGEN ALMOST GUTTED THE PROGRAM.


 
 I will never have a problem with being taxed to help someone help themselves, as I stated in the last line. "There are programs out there to help you get a college degree, and to help your out of your situation; however, they can't make you use them." The fact that there are already programs for helping people get funding for college out there and a lot of people ignore it, or use it as another form of welfare, is what bothers me the most when Obama says we have to come up with ANOTHER program to pay for everyone to go to college, when there is a plethora of federal, state, and private programs out there for anyone who has the initiative to actually apply for them.

 I don't know how many times you would hear about the sheer amount of people who were getting a Pell Grant, going to class till they got their refund check and then dropping out. We need to fix the system we have and put more into it instead of this new entitlement program. Getting financial aide isn't hard but they aren't going to come get you and force you to take it, you have to take the first step.

 Continued dependancy of the Government for all of your needs in life is the opposite of the spirit that helped make this country great. We in this country have a complete lack of a little concept known as Personal Responsability, as the recent housing crisis has proven. They screw up and take a house loan that they didn't understand, and obviously didn't read, and now that they are about to lose their house they demand that the government step in and bail them out, and of course blaming the lender completely instead of taking personal responsibility for signing on the dotted line. Not saying that some lenders weren't at fault; however, unless they can prove that the lender had two guys with guns pointed at their head forcing them to sign, I'm not going to believe that they aren't at fault.As my grandfather was fond of saying, "You made your bed now lay in it." Let them learn their lesson and maybe next time they won't make the same bad decision, if they don't then we will go through this all over again because if they screw up Uncle Sam, via the tax payer, will just bail them out.

 The military is a different story, because for the most part they know better, and they should be rewarded for their service for this country no matter what that calls for.


----------



## jesster (Sep 18, 2008)

personal responsability and common sense.
  A long time ago, when I wasn't making much money, i lost in atlantic city. Not much, but to me at the time, it was a lot. I learned my lesson about gambling the hard way. Now i don't do it.
 You know the food at mcdonalds is not the healthiest, yet you have people sue saying they are fat because mcdonalds makes the food taste too good. 
 you made your bed now lie in it should be taught in every school along with common sense.


----------



## glass man (Sep 18, 2008)

RIGHT ON JESSTER! Sometimes ,though,in the case of the current administration,the bed is made for us. NOBODY HOLDS GEORGE BUSH RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING! HE HAS GOT TO BE AT LEAST A LITTLE TO BLAME FOR SOMEN. DON'T HE? OR ONLY DEM. ADMINISTRATION'S FEET HELD TO THE FIRE? I ALWAYS THOUGHT ONE OF THE GREAT THINGS BOUT US IS NOT ONLY COMPASSION ,BUT BEING FAIR. BUSH IS GOING TO CONFER WITH HIS ECONOMIC ADVISORS TODAY. LITTLE LATE AND WHO ARE THEY ,TWEDDI LEE DUMB AND TWEDD LEE DUMBER? MAYBE ALLEN GREENSPAN WHO SAID A THING THAT HAS HAPPENED TO OUR ECONOMY HAPPENS ONCE IN 100 YEARS? OR THE GREAT PHIL GRAM? I FEEL SOMEONE HAS TAKEN THE MONEY OIF THE AMERICAN PEOPLE TO ATLANTIC CITY ,HAS LOST IT ,AND WE HAVE TO LIE IN THAT BED,WHILE THE PERSON THAT LOST IT GETS TO QUIETLY SLIP AWAY ,CAUSE HIS TERM IS OVER. TAKING NO RESPOSIBILITY HIMSELF. I GOT NO MONEY IN THE BANK NO WAY ,GOTTA FIND A NEW HOME FOR THESE BOTTLES SOON.JUST HOPE SOMEBODY HAS SOME MONEY LEFT TO BUY THEM!


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree that Bush made quite a few mistakes; however, by the same token he isn't responsible for every bad thing that his opponents want to blame on him. Just the same as the Clinton, Carter, or the Franklin Roosevelt administrations weren't all heaven on earth either. Which reminds me of that radio ad touting FDR's "Good Neighbor Policies" and how we all need to go back to them. I'm sure that FDR's good neighbor policies were great unless you were German, Italian, Japanese, or a former citizen or descendant of a former citizen of those countries. Then FDR wasn't all that good a neighbor when he puts you and your family in an internment camp, and people complain about Quatanimo? FDR did the same thing to the Japanese Americans, and the Democrats tout him as the greatest president their party produced. This is a good example of people not studying history and how it effects us today, or backs up or deputes our claims of those events. Ok enough tangent.

 As for Bush's legacy, just like Harry Truman's, John Adams', to name a few, history will look back and view his legacy in a different light than we do today. Once you get past the emotions, party pandering, slanderizing, and bad blood over the former president you will find that hindsight and knowledge of what is to come will change the perception of George Bush. The Bush Haters will find someone else to admonish, and the cycle will continue. As hated and blamed as Carter was does anyone really remember all that many of the "evils" that he was blamed for?


----------



## capsoda (Sep 19, 2008)

> 4000 + dead and kids 18, 19, 20 are coming home with horrendous injuries to hospitals that are falling apart, living on the streets and blowing their brains out at an alarming rate.


 
 Yep, I remember that. I was layin up in Fitzsimmon AMC. The hospital that was built just for the vets comming out of the SEA theater. What a nasty shit hole it was and brand new. If you didn't get a severe case of staff infection then you weren't there was their moto. Regular Civil War era lop it of technic going on there.

 Hey, that was just the same as every other war the US has ever been in and they were all 18, 19, 20 and were coming home with horrendous injuries to hospitals that were falling apart, they were living on the streets and blowing their brains out at an alarming rate. But we are not supposed to remember the thousands and thousands who were killed and the stagering numbers that came home mamed and mutialted. We are just susposed to remember now while it is happening to these kids.

 Well I'll tell ya, these kids have it made. They don't have to lay around in filthy bandages waiting for a severly over worked corpman to render aid or wonderin g why their bandages stink like limburger cheese because there aren't enough nurses to go around and I could go on and on. I really am tired of hearing about how bad this war is when in reality it has all been done years before by many, many more kids who had it alot worse. I understand "shot at", I understand "I'm hit", I understand "we're going down" I under stand "shells exploding", I understand "laying in the mud" most of all I understand "Sarg, am I dieing"... What I don't understand is blaming it on anyone unless you have done it and most of those who have done it don't blame anyone. Everyone was all "GUNG HO' in the begining when it wasn't costing anything but as soon as it starts to add up alittle lets pull out and leave and blam it on the gov. Geeeeez already...


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 19, 2008)

You missed the point of what I was saying. In the future none of that is going to matter to anyone but a certain type of person who is mumbling to themselves in the park about how terrible Bush was, because they couldn't move on with their lives after spending so much of their lives and energy hating a man that in the end doesn't give a crap what they think, and the people are getting tired of it too. The American attention span is very short and in ten or twenty years, the evil of George Bush will be a foot note in history, because someone else will come along that either the left or the right will be railing against.

 The Republicans were doing it in the Clinton era, and now you cats are doing it in the Bush era, someone else will be doing it in the Obama era. Yes I think he will win, and you know I'm not that bothered by the fact. The Bush Haters don't realize that no one is paying an attention to them anymore, because american citizens aren't being taken to concentration camps in droves to be kept indefinately as they told us they would be. I hate to inform you but those enemy combatants aren't citizens of this country are thus don't have the protection of the contitution. I think it's great that we are now allowing them to be tried for their percieved crimes, which I will remind you Bush hasn't stopped. The best evidence of all that the constitution has yet to be completely destroyed is that Bush Haters are still free to run their mouths and spread their hatred of Bush without being locked up for their views, now if Bush was some kind of anti-constitutionalist Nazi would that be happening? In a word, nooo!

 Does this make him a saint, Hell no! He has screwed up on numerious occasions; however, like I have said before the Bush Haters started their crusade when he "stole" the 2000 election and if everything had been roses for Bush and the country, they would still hate him because some people just can't let it go, and have been looking for excuses or making up excuses for hating him ever since.. I'll personally be glad when he's gone. You have every right to say what you want in my opinion, I just get tired of listening to the illogical exagerations of people who's sole philosiphy is "Bush Bad". Come on, Bush Haters walk arm in arm with the crack pot 911 truthers and expect me to believe anything they say?

 And I agree Bush is a blithering idiot who is easily led by others, and so are his opponents. I remember a time when people talked logically about politics, now with the Republicans haggling Clinton for getting his nob polished and lying about it, and now the Bush Hater phenomanon, I think Dr. Zaius was right, "Man's brilliance must walk hand in hand with his idiocy." Personally I find this, brainless parroting whatever hollywood know nothings and radical insane left wingers say, type of political dialog tireing to say the least.

 As I have said before they are only slinging accusations, which is much easier than affecting or suggesting real change, and that is what the American people are getting tired of hearing. The difference between them and me is that I don't hate Bush, I have seen what he has had to deal with, which no one will ever convince me a Democrat could have handled it a lot better, esspecially the cat I voted for in 2000, Al Gore. BTW I can honestly say I have never voted for George Bush, donno just never felt right about him, maybe there is something to be said for gut feelings after all. LOL!


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 19, 2008)

The biggest thing that bothered me about the Bush aministation was thier arogance.
 Whether people want to admit it or not the USA can not do everthing it wants to without the cooperation of other countries (especially the so called "war" on terrorism). After 911 we had a huge opertunity of almost unlimited cooperation from all over the world. Bush managed to squander that good will and alienate most of the world in just a short period. I'm not sure any democrat, even Al (man/bear/pig) Gore could have screwed things up that bad. One of those few times when some leadership could have made all the difference. 

 Dr Zaius was a pretty smart orang but he would of been the head of the taliban if he was an afgan.[]


----------



## capsoda (Sep 19, 2008)

No doubt they are arogant SOBs. They stand around with their noses in the air while oil prices go through the roof and know they will make millions off people who can't bare the extra burden. They even had a chance to fix everything that all the theivery of the Slick Willie administration heaped on the veterans of this nation.


----------



## jesster (Sep 19, 2008)

I think the number one thing that bothers me most is the almost absolute glee some people seem to project when bad things happen. From keith oberman giving his daily countdown from when bush declare mission accomplished to nancy pelosi starting each sentence with "its the failure of this administration". When there's a problem, i don't want rhetoric and finger pointing. i want the best minds in America to sit down and figure out the best solution. Then i want congress and the president to enact steps to fix the problem. It seems like in this country, too many people try to get ahead by climbing over the backs of other people.
 I think the next president should bring back the fireside chats. Once a week, sit in front of the camera and tell the country what the hell is going on. if a bill was vetoed, explain why. If a budget was rejected, explain why. Informing the people whats going on would go a long way towards calming this nation down. Think about it, has any government official taken the time to explain whats going on in the economy to the people, or do we leave it to hacks like the women of the view to tell us what they think is wrong.
 Sometimes they show the british sytem on TV. There's a lot of yelling and screaming and i thought it was rediculous at first. but it looks like the prime minister goes before their congress and answers any question they throw at him. he justifies every action he/or she takes and is held accountable. the more you think about it, the less crazy it seems.


----------



## glass man (Sep 19, 2008)

CAP.SOMETIMES THE GOV.IS TO BLAME FOR PEOPLE'S PAIN.UNJUST WAR IS AN EXAMPLE OF THAT[LORD IS THERE A JUST WAR?] WE THE PEOPLE HAVE TO TRY AND DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.YOU ARE RIGHT AIN'T NO WAY I CAN UNDERSTAND ALL YOU HAVE BEEN THROUGH! THE WAY YOU AND MANY WERE TREATED IN V. A. HOSPITALS IS A CRIME,BUT I DO BLAME THE GOVERNMENT FOR THAT SINCE IT IS THE GOVERNMENT THAT IS RESPONSIBLE FOR THE OVERSEEING OF THEM. JESSTER,FIRE SIDE CHATS?LETTING US KNOW WHAT IS HAPPENING ,GREAT IDEA.MORBIS AS FAR AS FDR AND HISTORY GOES MAYBE YOU JUST HAVE TO BE THERE SOMETIMES : NO HE WASN'T PERFECT ,BUT FIND SOME one who lived when the depression hit [if you can find anyone alive from that time,sometime when time passes people don't know cause they weren't there] MY MOM AND DAD LIVED DURING THAT TIME[MISS THEM]AND THAT IS WHY THEY WERE LIFE LONG DEMOCRATES.HOOVER WAS LIKE BUSH'TO HELL WITH THE POOR AND THE MASSES" DAD never knew his DAD or HIS MOM.POP WAS LITERALLY A BASTERD AND PEOPLE AROUND HIM LET HIM KNOW IT,INCLUDING HIS KIN! HE LIVED FROM PILLER TO POST BUT WAS TOUGH ,TRADED FOR CHICKS TO RAISE CHICKENS TO HELP WHOEVER HE WAS LIVING WITH ,PICKED COTTON AT 5 ,PLOWED AT 8,HE THANKED GOD FOR FDR AND CCC CAMPS! HE MADE 5 A MONTH SENT 25 HOME AND LIVED LIKE A HUMAN BEING FOR ONCE!FDR HELPED ADULTS TO WITH WPA.YOU HAD TO WORK FOR THIS MONEY WHICH PEOPLE WERE GLAD TO DO!FORE THAT A JOB COULD NOT BE FOUND!JOINED ARMY IN 1940 FORE THE WAR!FOUGHT ALL THROUGH THE WAR ,GOT HIS PURPLE HEART FROM PATTON HIMSELF ,KNEW PATTON! AFTER THE WAR THE G.I. BILL HELPED TO GET US A HOME AND DAD TO TAKE SOME COLLEGE COURSES .[G.I.BILL SIGNED INTO LAW BY FDR]WISH DAD WAS HERE TO TALK TO YOU AS YOU WOULD BETTER UNDERSTAND THE PAIN OF THAT TIME AND HOW FDR ACTUALLY HELPED PEOPLE!THE GERMAN PRISONERS UNDER FDR WERE TREATED GREAT NEXT TO HOW OUR GUYS WERE TREATED ! MOM WORKED WITH SOME AT FORT BENNING! SAD BOUT THE JAPANESE I AGREE! TIME HAS PASSED AND HOW IS HERBERT HOOVER REMEMBERED ,BESIDES A LINE FROM "ALL IN THE FAMILY"? WELL THAT TIMES 150 FOR BUSH! HIS "LEGACY WILL ONLY GET WORSE AND WORSE,UNLESS HISTORY GETS SKEWED LIKE THE HISTORY OF FDR HAS FOR SOME.ONLY THE DEMOCRATES HAVE PUT ANYTHING IN PLACE THAT HELPS ANYONE ,BUT THE RICH.THINK OF WHAT THEY ALL ARE.SS, CIVIL RIGHTS LEGESIST LATION,FOOD STAMPS,FINANCIAL AID,FHA,MEDICARE ,MEDICARE AND ON AND ON.YES SOME OF THESE ARE ABUSED ,BUT IS A DROP IN THE BUCKET COMPARED TO CORPERATE WELFARE AND THE BAILOUTS THAT ARE GOING ON NOW CAUSE DEREGULATION ALLOWED GREED TO RUN RAMPANT! BY THE WAY CARTER HELPED GET THE DEREGULATION BALL ROLLING WHEN HE DEREGULATED THE AIRLINE INDUSTRY!


----------



## glass man (Sep 19, 2008)

RIGHT ON! GIMME A F.! GIMME A U.!GIMME A C.!......


----------



## glass man (Sep 19, 2008)

BUSH AND HIS "ANY THING FOR A BUCK" PHILOSOPHY,LAZY FAIR,[I KNOW THAT AIN'T THE WAY TO SPELL IT] APPROCH IS REALLY CATCING UP TO US NOW! WILL HE BE THE ONE WHO WILL BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE? WILL HE BE IMPEACHED? WILL HE GO TO PRISON? NO AS USUAL UNDER THIS "REGIME" HE WILL SKATE AND THE BLAME WILL BE PUT SOME WHERE ELSE! "SLICK" WILLY HAS NOTHING ON THIS "DICTATOR" AND HIS MINIONS! CONCERNING BUSH ,PEOPLE KEEP PUTTING 2 AND 2 TOGETHER AND NEVER GET 1984! [1984 is a book ,recommended reading for now]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 19, 2008)

Wanna know how I feel about it?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-5d5IfdYK4  Covers all the bases.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 19, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> CAP.SOMETIMES THE GOV.IS TO BLAME FOR PEOPLE'S PAIN.UNJUST WAR IS AN EXAMPLE OF THAT[LORD IS THERE A JUST WAR?] WE THE PEOPLE HAVE TO TRY AND DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.YOU ARE RIGHT AIN'T NO WAY I CAN UNDERSTAND ALL YOU HAVE BEEN THROUGH! THE WAY YOU AND MANY WERE TREATED IN V. A. HOSPITALS IS A CRIME,BUT I DO BLAME THE GOVERNMENT FOR THAT SINCE IT IS THE GOVERNMENT THAT IS RESPONSIBLE FOR THE OVERSEEING OF THEM. JESSTER,FIRE SIDE CHATS?LETTING US KNOW WHAT IS HAPPENING ,GREAT IDEA.MORBIS AS FAR AS FDR AND HISTORY GOES MAYBE YOU JUST HAVE TO BE THERE SOMETIMES : NO HE WASN'T PERFECT ,BUT FIND SOME one who lived when the depression hit [if you can find anyone alive from that time,sometime when time passes people don't know cause they weren't there] MY MOM AND DAD LIVED DURING THAT TIME[MISS THEM]AND THAT IS WHY THEY WERE LIFE LONG DEMOCRATES.HOOVER WAS LIKE BUSH'TO HELL WITH THE POOR AND THE MASSES" DAD never knew his DAD or HIS MOM.POP WAS LITERALLY A BASTERD AND PEOPLE AROUND HIM LET HIM KNOW IT,INCLUDING HIS KIN! HE LIVED FROM PILLER TO POST BUT WAS TOUGH ,TRADED FOR CHICKS TO RAISE CHICKENS TO HELP WHOEVER HE WAS LIVING WITH ,PICKED COTTON AT 5 ,PLOWED AT 8,HE THANKED GOD FOR FDR AND CCC CAMPS! HE MADE 5 A MONTH SENT 25 HOME AND LIVED LIKE A HUMAN BEING FOR ONCE!FDR HELPED ADULTS TO WITH WPA.YOU HAD TO WORK FOR THIS MONEY WHICH PEOPLE WERE GLAD TO DO!FORE THAT A JOB COULD NOT BE FOUND!JOINED ARMY IN 1940 FORE THE WAR!FOUGHT ALL THROUGH THE WAR ,GOT HIS PURPLE HEART FROM PATTON HIMSELF ,KNEW PATTON! AFTER THE WAR THE G.I. BILL HELPED TO GET US A HOME AND DAD TO TAKE SOME COLLEGE COURSES .[G.I.BILL SIGNED INTO LAW BY FDR]WISH DAD WAS HERE TO TALK TO YOU AS YOU WOULD BETTER UNDERSTAND THE PAIN OF THAT TIME AND HOW FDR ACTUALLY HELPED PEOPLE!THE GERMAN PRISONERS UNDER FDR WERE TREATED GREAT NEXT TO HOW OUR GUYS WERE TREATED ! MOM WORKED WITH SOME AT FORT BENNING! SAD BOUT THE JAPANESE I AGREE! TIME HAS PASSED AND HOW IS HERBERT HOOVER REMEMBERED ,BESIDES A LINE FROM "ALL IN THE FAMILY"? WELL THAT TIMES 150 FOR BUSH! HIS "LEGACY WILL ONLY GET WORSE AND WORSE,UNLESS HISTORY GETS SKEWED LIKE THE HISTORY OF FDR HAS FOR SOME.ONLY THE DEMOCRATES HAVE PUT ANYTHING IN PLACE THAT HELPS ANYONE ,BUT THE RICH.THINK OF WHAT THEY ALL ARE.SS, CIVIL RIGHTS LEGESIST LATION,FOOD STAMPS,FINANCIAL AID,FHA,MEDICARE ,MEDICARE AND ON AND ON.YES SOME OF THESE ARE ABUSED ,BUT IS A DROP IN THE BUCKET COMPARED TO CORPERATE WELFARE AND THE BAILOUTS THAT ARE GOING ON NOW CAUSE DEREGULATION ALLOWED GREED TO RUN RAMPANT! BY THE WAY CARTER HELPED GET THE DEREGULATION BALL ROLLING WHEN HE DEREGULATED THE AIRLINE INDUSTRY!


 
 You are correct on some points; however, my point is no matter what side of the isle that a particular president comes from everything they do isn't going to be perfect. Johnson who who signed the Civil Rights Legtislation, is also demonized for keeping us in Vietnam for so long. Nixon is villified, rightly so for watergate; however, he did get us out of Vietnam and opened trade with China (in hindsight doubious at best). Carter allowed the country to sink into a worse recession and was saddled with worse energy problems that any we deal with today; however, he dealt with them the best he could. Hoover like Bush was hit with the depression during his presidency and he didn't handle it very well at all. Bush was hit with the election scandle of 2000, 911, Katrina, terrorism, the country's constant damands for more safety but not giving up any rights to allow that safety, the airlines nearly going under and taking the economy with them after 911, the Iraq war (which was very much his own doing), and having to deal with all of this while having an oposition that cares more about the rights of the enemy than of thier own people. Who relish in every mistep that Bush makes, and if he doesn't then they will turn somthing he has done right into a travisty through half truths and lies.

 Bush Haters don't talk, they scream, they don't think, they repeat the same bs they have been spewing for eight years. Now they wonder why the rest of the country is getting sick of the bs. A good friend of mine is a Bush Hater, and was angered that the mainstream media wasn't covering the latest attempt at a Bush impeachment a couple of months back, during Barack Obama's overseas trip. I told him that this only proves that the media and the country just doesn't care about Bush and his opponents anymore, they would much rather focus on the promise of the future. In a matter of months he will be gone and a new president will be saddled with the problems he left behind, and the Bush Hater will have to find someone else on whom they can dump their hatred.

 Neither side is completely to blame nor completely innocent of the mistakes of the past. We need to remember that in the end Presidents are only people, and aren't much smarter than the regular dim bulb in the street, it's how we undo the mistakes of the past that matters, the blame game is just politically modivated bull crap. 

 If we are gonna just put up songs instead of discussing logically, I'll submit *Dumb All Over* by Frank Zappa. Tell 'em like it is Frank! We still miss you.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 19, 2008)

One more little video from a personallity that I agree the most, George Carlin. George does tend to cuss alot so if you are easily offended then don't watch this; however, this is how I feel about the whole political process, bad presients, their opponents, and other assorted morons.

*George Carlin* - Voting

 God bless you George, when we lost you we lost a lot. Why are all the smart comedians, musicians, and leaders dying off and leaving us with the morons?


----------



## glass man (Sep 20, 2008)

FRANK ZAPPA , GEORGE CARLIN,MORBIS? I "COULD BE WRONG ",BUT WEREN'T THEY A LITTLE" LIBERAL" ? WHAT " CONSERVATIVE" HAS EVER MADE GREAT MUSIC? TED NUGENT? ALICE COOPER? GENE SIMMONS OF KISS? COURSE I AM AGAINST PUTTING ANY ONE IN A "BOX" ,SO IF A LOT OF YOUR THOUGHTS ARE "CONSERVATIVE" AND SOME AREN'T .I UNDERSTAND ,AS I AIN'T ALL "LIBERAL"I COLLECT ALBUMS FROM THE 1960s AND ONLY HAVE "FREAK OUT "BY FRANK AND THE MOTHERS.[HAVE A FEW CARLIN,7 WORDS ETC.] COURSE "FREAK OUT" IS HARD TO FIND! [WANT THE ONE WHERE THE GUY IS SHAVING WITH A SQUIRREL,CAN'T REMEMBER THE NAME RIGHT OFF HAND] DON'T EAT THE "YELLOW SNOW"!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 20, 2008)

"Weasles Ripped  My Flesh" maybe "Skin" is what you're thinking of and maybe it was "Zootdalures" ?sp had "Going to Montana" > "don't eat the ......... Gonna  be a dental floss tychoon


----------



## glass man (Sep 20, 2008)

YES, PAT! "WEASLES RIPPED MY FLESH"! LOVE "MIGHT BE GOING TO MONTANA SOON"![8D]


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 20, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> FRANK ZAPPA , GEORGE CARLIN,MORBIS? I "COULD BE WRONG ",BUT WEREN'T THEY A LITTLE" LIBERAL" ? WHAT " CONSERVATIVE" HAS EVER MADE GREAT MUSIC? TED NUGENT? ALICE COOPER? GENE SIMMONS OF KISS? COURSE I AM AGAINST PUTTING ANY ONE IN A "BOX" ,SO IF A LOT OF YOUR THOUGHTS ARE "CONSERVATIVE" AND SOME AREN'T .I UNDERSTAND ,AS I AIN'T ALL "LIBERAL"I COLLECT ALBUMS FROM THE 1960s AND ONLY HAVE "FREAK OUT "BY FRANK AND THE MOTHERS.[HAVE A FEW CARLIN,7 WORDS ETC.] COURSE "FREAK OUT" IS HARD TO FIND! [WANT THE ONE WHERE THE GUY IS SHAVING WITH A SQUIRREL,CAN'T REMEMBER THE NAME RIGHT OFF HAND] DON'T EAT THE "YELLOW SNOW"!


 
 I'm conservative or liberal on various different views, and I can change those views as the situation calls for. To me politics isn't dogma, if something makes sense and happens to contridict to a belief that I currently hold, then I will never be above changing or at least modifying said belief. This is the definition of a true independant which, if I have to wear a title, would be the one I wear. A lot of people claim to be independant; however, even that title has been tainted by dogmatic ideals which people will not shift on. This is the reason I am for the destruction of both of the main parties, because they have become so inamored in their own ideas and dogma that they have ceased to think and only toe the party line.

 Examples:

 I'm pro-choice because I don't have the right to judge a woman for having an abortion, I'll leave that to her and her god. It's not my place, if it comes down to my partner having one then I will have to adapt to the situation on a personal level. If we disagree then we can work it out on our own, without the government telling me what I can and cannot do in the situation.

 I am conservitive on entitlement programs, because I feel that the government's job is to protect us militarily, and socially via laws. It is not the government's job to be providing someone for the entirety of thier lives, because they screwed up their lives in some way. That being said I am fine with programs that actually help others to actually improve their lives through hard work like financial aide, and reward the elderly that have worked all their lives to help this country prosper. I also think that the Government should be taking better care of it's veterans, because that goes back to the government's actual job of protecting the country militarily.

 I am liberal on social issues like gay marrage, marajuana legalization, and any other lifestyle choice so long as they aren't hurting another person other than themselves unless it is consentual and of age; however, if they screw up their lives with any of this activity they aren't allowed to come to me or the government to bail them out of their situation because I believe in personal responsibility. They made their choice, they will have to live or die with it.

 Thus my point that there are both liberal, and conservitive leanings to every issue that I decide to pay any attention to. The above is just a smattering of the views that I am very mindful off. Instead of being labeled liberal or conservitive, I prefer to classify myself by my personal beliefs.

 #1 Personal responsibility, which to me means that if you screw up your life it isn't my responsibility to help you out of it. I have my own life to worry about without having to pick up your pieces as well.

 #2 Believe and do what you want so long as it doesn't hurt one other person physically, emotionaly, or mentally. Being insulted or offended, doesn't count as being hurt. Someone offends you deal with it, you will find it will make you a better person if you have a thicker skin; however, if you step over that line then you will not be allowed to do that activity any longer, and will be punished. If you object or try to pass it off on anyone else then see #1.

 #3 The Government has no right to bother me about aspects of my life that don't violate the first two beliefs, or demand payment beyond protecting the country, fixing interstate infrastructre, and making laws that don't conflict with the first two beliefs. I don't ask the government to keep me up, but to keep out of my way and not to hinder my trying to make my way in the world. If the private sector want's to help those who have screwed up their lives then they are more than welcome to, but the government shouldn't be.

 Reckin ifin I was back in the early days of the Republic I would be known as a Democratic Republican, which doesn't bother be because I would be with intellegent people like Thomas Jefferson.

 For my next trick I can listen to both Michael Savage and NPR (among a bunch of other talk radio hosts) without exploding. Both sides have good points from time to time, I decide in the end which is the truth in the end, because they both spout propaganda, and you have to sift through the BS.

 Mostly I listen to Phil Hendrie, who is a lot closer to my political beliefs, and is a "Progressive" voting for Obama, but is in favor of the war in Iraq. *shock*

 Did I meantion that I was a full bore Clinton liberal until the 2000 election, and only voted for Gore then because he was better than Bush. Too bad McCain pissed off the TV preachers or I would have voted for my first republican. If you were wondering I voted libritarian in 2004, because I hated both of the morons from the main two partys.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 20, 2008)

whoops.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 21, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Would that happen to be the one that the democratic held congress would have sent to him? Don't see how the president can approve legistlation or bail outs that the congress didn't approve. 

 I never said he had any highlights just troubles a plenty that he has had to deal with, he is however trying to make lemonade out of these lemons yet he keeps forgetting the sugar, and the Bush Haters think he should be making tea instead and that he is an idiot for not doing so. Of course if he made tea (while still forgetting the sugar) they would be wanting lemonade. My point is that no matter what Bush does, the people who are wasting their lives and our time dispising him aren't going to be happy no matter what he does. Especially now the the messiah in the form of Barack Obama is on the horizon, lord only knows he's gonna save us all! Man these cats are gullible. Sheesh!


----------



## jesster (Sep 21, 2008)

morbius, you make a lot of sense. I'm a die hard republican, but I also know whats crap and whats not. The right to bear arms has gotten out of control. pistols and rifles are one thing, but who the heck needs an uzi. If I want to wear a seatbelt or a helmet, that should be my choice. I'm against abortion, but don't think the government has a right to tell women what to do with their bodies. marraige is between a man and a women, call it something else and give same sex unions the same status/privledges, but don't call it a marraige.
 Less central government control and more state control is the answer. people in states should be able to vote on certain laws. that way, people can move around to a state where other people have the same ideas. Makes everyone more happy.
 For example, texas executes and nevada allows prostitution. california wants to allow stem cell research. to each his own. i think it would also help ease the 2 party polar oppposit system.
 Rush limbaugh makes some excellent points while sean hannity is a hate mongerer. Al franken is also a hate mongerer. Thats the way they keep their jobs.
 I was listening to suze orman the other day and a woman called in and asked if it was okay to buy super bowl tickets for her family as a gift. the whole thing would have cost her a couple thousand. suze asked if she owned her own home. the woman replied no. Suze told her to put a roof over her and her family and put food on the table before wasting thousands on a football game. you would think people have common sense...


----------



## jesster (Sep 21, 2008)

you're also right about Bush. he can only sign bills the congress puts in front of him. So when pelosi and barrack keep saying the failure of this administration, they are including the democratic majority congress. i agree with mccain, we have to start firing more people. After the katrina dabacle, fire the head of fema. After no WMDs in Iraq, fire the head of the cia. People in charge have to be held more accountable.


----------



## glass man (Sep 21, 2008)

DANG ,MORBIS ,YOU GOT ME FEELING SORRY FOR POOR OLE WYA.BUT I ALWAYS SAY "IF YOU DON'T WANT LEMONS QUIT SHAKING THE DAM LEMON TREE"! MAYBE WE SHOULD SEND HIM THE RECIPE FOR LEMONADE AND TEA.[MAKE SURE HE ADDS THE SURGER] THINK THAT WOULD MAKE THE "BUSH HATERS" HAPPY OR DO THEY JUST HATE BUSH BECAUSE WHY? COULD IT NOT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE THINGS HE HAS DONE? MAYBE NOT .PERSONALLY I HATE NO ONE!I WOULD TELL THE "BUSH HATERS" "DON'T BE HATE''N!YEP POOR OLE G. MAKES A MESS MAKIN LEMONADE OR TEA? AND THEN EVERYONE HAS TO TRY TO CLEAN UP AFTER HIM. MAN,THE TEA?LEMONADE HE KEEPS TRYING TO MAKE IS GETTING EXSPENSIVE! WISH HE WOULD STICK TO MAKING THE WATER BETTER AND TO HECK WITH THE "BUSH PLAYER HATERS"! MAYBE IT COMES DOWN TO ,LIKE MY GREAT <GREAT  GRAND PAPPY "PINKY"FLOYD LINDSEY USED TO SAY: "KEEP YOUR HANDS OFF OF MY STASH"!


----------



## glass man (Sep 21, 2008)

> have to start firing more people. After the katrina dabacle, fire the head of fema. After no WMDs in Iraq, fire the head of the cia. People in charge have to be held more account





> ORIGINAL: jesster YOU KIDDING ?[] I THINK BUSH IS IN CHARGE  OF SOMEN.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 21, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> DANG ,MORBIS ,YOU GOT ME FEELING SORRY FOR POOR OLE WYA.BUT I ALWAYS SAY "IF YOU DON'T WANT LEMONS QUIT SHAKING THE DAM LEMON TREE"! MAYBE WE SHOULD SEND HIM THE RECIPE FOR LEMONADE AND TEA.[MAKE SURE HE ADDS THE SURGER] THINK THAT WOULD MAKE THE "BUSH HATERS" HAPPY OR DO THEY JUST HATE BUSH BECAUSE WHY? COULD IT NOT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE THINGS HE HAS DONE? MAYBE NOT .PERSONALLY I HATE NO ONE!I WOULD TELL THE "BUSH HATERS" "DON'T BE HATE''N!YEP POOR OLE G. MAKES A MESS MAKIN LEMONADE OR TEA? AND THEN EVERYONE HAS TO TRY TO CLEAN UP AFTER HIM. MAN,THE TEA?LEMONADE HE KEEPS TRYING TO MAKE IS GETTING EXSPENSIVE! WISH HE WOULD STICK TO MAKING THE WATER BETTER AND TO HECK WITH THE "BUSH PLAYER HATERS"! MAYBE IT COMES DOWN TO ,LIKE MY GREAT <GREAT  GRAND PAPPY "PINKY"FLOYD LINDSEY USED TO SAY: "KEEP YOUR HANDS OFF OF MY STASH"!


 
 My main problem with the Bush Haters is that they have reached the status of a cult and have long lost the ability of logical thought due to their vile hatred of the man. Hatred makes even the smartest people into ignorant savages as I said before Bush's presidency had been picture perfect this same type of mentality would still hate him because he "stole the 2000 election" from Al Gore. As he screwed up more and more their ranks grew and they intellegence dropped, hey they blamed him for Katrina and I quote, "because George Bush doesn't like black people" which is quite possibly the dumbest statement I have heard in my entire life but it came out of a Bush Hater celeberty's mouth. The Bush Haters were saying that Bush blew up the levies in order to kill black people. 

 When Bush suggested that the current gas problem might have more to do on our "oil dependancy" than the oil companies making out like bandits, the Bush Haters nearly exploded. I say he was right, I have been against the overuse of SUVs for years, I knew that those gas guzzling behemoths would be the death of gasoline, based upon the example of the 1970's when the price of gas jumped as much as it is today leaving thousands of gas guzzling vehicles on used car lots. Of course the Bush Haters started screaming that they couldn't possibly be the problem, and the rest of the ignorant rabble of the country followed, that it had to be the oil companies because they were making huge profits. Is it suprising knowing the roots of the Bush Haters lie in the far left wing of the democratic party, which includes environmentalists, that they would instantly pounce on their long time enemies the oil companies? Of course not. Just to clarify I own a 2005 Cheverolet Colbalt which is just one step up from that washing machine on wheels the aveo.

 The point is that no matter what he has done the Bush Hater is predesposed to hate the man himself, what he has done only fuels the fire and grows the ranks. There is a difference between someone like myself who disagrees with what Bush has done; however, is quite able to look at the whole situation logically and make my judgement of the man that way, and the Bush Hater who is fanatically opposed to the man himself and not willing to give him an ounce of credit for anything. In their minds this man can do no right, and no amount of argueing is going to make them see otherwise, because they have thrown logic out the window long ago in favor of Bush bashing. If he does do something that actually works they will poke holes in it and if they can't find holes they will make them up. 

 I've been watching this phenomon for a long time, and am amazed at the sheer levels of dumb that this mass Bush Hater movement is capable of hitting, all to prove the point that George Bush is the devil. It angers me and saddens me at the same time, that normal logical thinking individuals can be turned into an ignorant close minded mob over one person.


----------



## glass man (Sep 21, 2008)

MORBIS ,MAN,I Give credit   where credit is due and I give BUSH A LOT OF CREDIT ,but unfortionatly it is all bad. Would take a small book to list all he has done. Right off I can't think of any thing he has done good . I just need a lot of time to think about it. Maybe you can help me. I don't believe WE SHOULD HATE ANY ONE AND SHOULD PRAY FOR OUR LEADERS WHOEVER THEY ARE! CORSE LETS BE FAIR AND ADMIT THRER ARE PLENTY OF "LIBERAL" HATERS ON THE OTHER SIDE JUST AS FANATICAL AND CRAZY AS "BUSH HATERS!


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 21, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> MORBIS ,MAN,I Give credit   where credit is due and I give BUSH A LOT OF CREDIT ,but unfortionatly it is all bad. Would take a small book to list all he has done. Right off I can't think of any thing he has done good . I just need a lot of time to think about it. Maybe you can help me. I don't believe WE SHOULD HATE ANY ONE AND SHOULD PRAY FOR OUR LEADERS WHOEVER THEY ARE! CORSE LETS BE FAIR AND ADMIT THRER ARE PLENTY OF "LIBERAL" HATERS ON THE OTHER SIDE JUST AS FANATICAL AND CRAZY AS "BUSH HATERS!


 
 You're not kidding about there being Liberal Haters on the other side as well, and I give them about as much credit as I give the Bush Haters. Which is none it doesn't matter which side the idiocy is on it is still idiocy and there is no justifying idiocy by putting a title on it.

 As for Bush yeah he has screwed up, A LOT; however, I think the world and this country would be a lot worse off if the hyperbolie that the Bush Haters, 911 truthers, and code pink morons (wait a minute they are all the same) keep spewing were true. It's no like these people could actually stop Bush if he was the Nazi tyrant they make him out to be. The fact that all of these type of people haven't been rounded up, blindfolded and shot says a lot about Bush himself.

 I'm not going to try to defend him because I don't agree with him either; however, my over all point is that Bush get's blamed for stuff that he didn't actually have an hand in like the current credit problems. You do have to remember Lobey, I can name one benefit he has given to this country, and history, that you didn't think of, the hatred of Bush in this country helped pave the way for the first black president to be nomininated. Do you really think that could have happened if it had been Gore who was made the scapegoat for all the crap that Bush has?

 Heck if it weren't for his "we need more entitlement programs" mentality, I'd vote for Obama myself.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 21, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well at least you didn't say that Bush was in on the 911 incidents, and was hiding Osama like the 911 truthers.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 22, 2008)

Bush got my "never can be taken away" penison that was taken away back for me. I fought the VA for 17 1/2 years and Bush got it back for me with one sentence. His first Presidential order.

 Shortly there after he became just another President, fodder for jokesters, wingers and anyone with a complaint. Kind of like Slick Willie did after the cigar stunt and his politically correct lies.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 22, 2008)

I miss Billy Clinton, he was completely full of crap; however, he never tried to cover up the fact that he was completely full of crap, and I liked the honesty of that dishonesty enough to vote for him twice.

 Hey wait a minute, didn't Bill say that he was the first black president? Obama's gonna be ticked when he figures that one out. LOL!


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 22, 2008)

someday...........this will all be different...........ohhhhh!.............change is coming but will it be the change we good Americans want?


----------



## glass man (Sep 22, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> Jokes are nice. Hers's one....how long does it take to bankrupt a country? Eight years stupid! Not funny? Try this one....How much will it cost each taxpayer in the US to pay for Bush's bailout plan? Five grand stupid! Damn I must be a little off this morning.....


     THE REALLY FUNNY THING IS ,IT AIN'T KNOWN HOW MUCH FURTHER THIS IS GOING TO GO! DOES ANYBODY REMEMBER HOW OUR PRESIDENT[I SAY THIS WITH GREAT LOVE FOR THE OFFICE] SAID AT THE BEGINNING HE MIGHT NOT KNOW NOTHING HIMSELF ,BUT WAS A GREAT "DELEGATER" AND HE IS THE "DECIDER" ? WELL THEN THIS HAS TO BE LAID AT HIS DOOR STEP AS HE PUT THE PEOPLE IN CHARGE OF OVERSEEING ECONOMIC POLICY. I AM TIRED OF PRESIDENTS NOT TAKING RESPOSIBILITY CAUSE THEY DON'T "REMEMBER"[WHEN I WAS A BOY I STILL GOT A "WHIPPING" WHETHER I REMEMBERED DOING THE "DEED" OR NOT.MY MEMORY ALWAYS CLEARED UP FAST!} OR CAUSE THEY WEREN'T THE ACTUAL PERSON WHO DID THE SCREW UP! THE LIST IS LONG HERE BROWNY,TENET,RUMMY AND ON! SEEMS THE "BUCK" STOPS WERE EVER IT NEEDS TO TO KEEP THE PRESENT ADMINISTRATION FROM BEING RESPOSIBLE! PEOPLE SAY "THE PRES. CAN ONLY DO SO MUCH ,BECAUSE OF THE CONGRESS.TROUBLE IS FOR 6 YEARS THE CONGRESS PASSED BOUT ANY THING THE PRES. WANTED ,HE NEVER HAD TO VETO ONE BILL! THIS JOKE IS ONLY GONNA GET FUNNIER AND FUNNIER! BUT GUESS WHO THE JOKE IS GONNA BE ON?[][][8D][][&o]


----------



## glass man (Sep 22, 2008)

STEPPED IN IT AGAIN! [NOTHING NEW!] A bit back I asked "WHAT GREAT MUSIC HAS BEEN MADE BY A CONSEVATIVE"? Well being mostly a "ROCK" person completly left out COUNTRY MUSIC! Pretty sure most of the greats are /were conservatives[WILLIE ASIDE,DIXIE CHICKS "GREAT"? TOBEY KEITH??!! SAYS HE IS A DEMOCRATE AGAIN GREAT?] One of my personal favorites is MERLE "THE HAG" HAGGARD! Yes it hurt when he sang "OKIE FROM MUSKOGEE" in 69 or so as I had long hair and smoked funny cigeretts. Course later he had long hair and seems I heard or read he smoked funny cigeretts too. In a live version of the song , he changed the words from "LONG AND SHAGGY" to LONG AND SHAGGY AND DIRTY".[guess his hair was clean] Any way my favorite songs by him are "IF WE MAKE IT THROUGH DECEMBER" and "ALWAYS ON A MOUNTAIN WHEN I FALL". I am 99 .9percent GERORGE "POSSUM" JONES is conservative,not sure though. What about the GREAT HANK WILLIAMS SENIOR?[I had a friend ,that is dead now, who was a bouncer in a MONTGOMERY ALA. bar ,that told me, HANK WAS ALWAYS THROWN OUT FOR BEING TOO ROWDY AND ALWAYS BROUGHT IN THE "UGLIEST WOMEN" MY FRIEND HAD EVER SEEN![8D],]  MAYBE SOMEONE KNOWS WHAT COUNTRY GREATS ARE/WERE CONSERVATIVE.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 22, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Jokes are nice. Hers's one....how long does it take to bankrupt a country? Eight years stupid! Not funny? Try this one....How much will it cost each taxpayer in the US to pay for Bush's bailout plan? Five grand stupid! Damn I must be a little off this morning.....


 
 Bit thin skinned there aren't we?

 Sounds like you have an ax to grind with this current credit crisis. Were you one of those people who the "evil lenders" put a gun to your head and made you sign a loan that you won't or can't pay? You go on and on about Bush's plan to bail out the lenders; however, you ignore the Democrats ideas to bail out the people who took these loans irresponsibly instead of allowing them to learn from their mistakes. Either way we were going to have to bail out someone or just let the whole thing crash and burn like during the Depression. Much of what I see reminds me as a student of history of the roaring twenties when you could get anything you wanted on credit and people took advantage of it because credit was a new idea at the time. It was this huge dept created by over use of credit that helped cause the Depression, very few of the poor and middle class actually owned anything that wasn't in hock to the banks, the banks foreclosed and repoed because the people had lost their jobs and couldn't afford to pay the loans back.

 My problem with this whole situation is, everyone is dog piling on the lenders, when the problems in the country have been stacking up for years from the general public who are running up huge amounts of debt without any discipline. The housing thing is just the last instance in a long history of dept stupidity in this country; however, instead of blaming themselves they are wanting to point fingers at the big lenders of the country, who mind you aren't completely innocent in this deal. Granted their great grandparents demonized the banks for foreclosing on them back then as well, because they just couldn't accept personal responsibilty for not being able to pay the loans back. History repeats itself, if you don't learn from it then you will be doomed to repeat the same mistakes.

 This whole situation is about fiscal responsibility or the lack there of in the country, not how bad the lenders are for making these types of loans available to the fiscal ignorant in this country for personal gain. You all can continue to blame this whole thing on Bush if you want; however, he isn't the root of the problem he is trying to solve it in his own twisted way. Yet again we see that if Bush doesn't immediately help the "victims" (which to liberals are the poor loan holders who got taken in) of this credit crisis, and tries to keep the lenders and banks afloat then he is the worst president ever; however, if the Dems bailed out the irresponsible people who took the loans then they would be heros. It's no surprising that the socalist left is against big business, they have been their enemies for years, this is all old news.

 A perfect example of what I'm talking about occurred during a radio news announcment about one of Bushs' plans to help ease the problem in the later part of last year. They reported this fact and the very next news item was that the people, who were having problems paying their home loans, were also having problems paying their car loans as well. This of course implying that we needed to help these irresponsible people with their car loans as well, then it'll be their credit cards, insurance, electricity, food, clothes, and the list continues. My point is that bail outs for irresponsible people is illogical, because they will never learn their lessons unless they actually feel the pain of those mistakes.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 22, 2008)

One good thing he's done? Hmmmmm? Oh, we have'nt been attacked by any more terrorist. Or is it  because we make better targets over there.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 22, 2008)

I didn't see him going around telling the lenders to entice irresponsible people to take out bad loans, or did I see him telling the people who took out the loans to do so; however, he is the one who is blamed! I don't fricking like Bush; however, I'm getting sick and tired of watching his opposition, and people who really helped cause a lot of the problems, to sit on their spotty behinds and blame him for everything that is going wrong in this country when a lot of it is their own faults. It is irresponsible and small minded to believe that one man can run the entire country into the ground.

 The reason that I have been put into a position of defending that brain dead moron, is that I am getting so sick of a country of people who won't take responsibility for their own actions. It doesn't matter who the president is we will blame them for all of our problems one way or another. Barack Obama will know this all to well in a few months when he doesn't live up to the expectations of the people who think he's gonna save them all. The presidential office doesn't run the country alone, there is a system of check and balances set forth in the constitution which include the excutive (president), legislative (congress and senate), and judicial (supreme court). They are all there to make sure the others don't get out of control, so it is impossible for one of them to wreck the country without the consent of the other two, so don't tell me everything is the presidents fault because it is just not true.

 I'm sorry if I'm not joining the collective acceptable mass mindset of "Bush Bad" chants; however, God gave me a brain and the ability to learn how the government works, and I just cannot justify blaming one civil servant in the whole of government for the screw ups of the entire nation. Just because the masses believe something doesn't make it true, and no amount of finger pointing is going to allow that to happen. It's we the people who have screwed up this country, and the sooner we realize that the better off we will be.

 I feel like a hog busting his brains out against a barn door, no matter how hard I try, you just can't win 'em all so I'm not even going to bother anymore.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 23, 2008)

I believe it is Congresses bail out plan and frankly I think the sorry SOBs should go under. If any of you or I spent money so stupidly they wouldn't be hopping around trying to save our asses. Let the big boys fend for themselves. They did it to themselves with all their greed so it is time to bite the bullet and pay the piper.

 The Donald laughed in the face of one of his good buds who blew nearly his whole fortune in shoddy banking deals and then he scolded him for not knowing better.

 Let them eat their own poop.


----------



## jesster (Sep 23, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter who the president is we will blame them for all of our problems one way or another. Barack Obama will know this all to well in a few months when he doesn't live up to the expectations of the people who think he's gonna save them all.


 

 morbius, like i said before, talking politics is just gonna cause aggravation. We're better off discussing religion....no, wait..lets skip religion too.
 If obama gets in, he'll just blame bush for everything. I always love the "my first 100 days in office i promise to" speech. people fall for it every time.
 The country's screwed up, from paying multi millions to top execs while employees are being layed off left and right, to harping about securing our borders. 
 I just want to dig, fish, play a little golf, and enjoy a few beers. I'm also trying to figure out how the hell the dolphins beat NE this week.


----------



## glass man (Sep 23, 2008)

MORBIS,YOU SAID CHECKS AND BALANCES![]


----------



## glass man (Sep 23, 2008)

BROTHER BOTTELER MORBIS DON'T QUIT NOW AS WE MAY FIND THE LIGHT TOGETHER! I just don't understand some of your veiws like: you seem to be against" ENTITLEMENT " programs unless they benefit you? MY wife and I get $40 a month in food stamps,we have to wait in line behind non U.S. citizens to get them,feel humiliated to ask for them,but we both are disabled and have worked hard over the years.Yes I have bottles to sell that I bought when we had money,before the disability,but I am saving them for when we may REALLY NEED THE MONEY. WE barly make it now. NOT complaining as the house is paid for and we eat.[thanks partially to the food stamps] We have a computor thanks to my BROTHER-IN-LAW AND SISTER. Do you feel me and my wife AREN'T WORTHY OF THIS "ENTITLEMENT" AND WHO DECIDES? YOU? You say you are put into the position of defending thet "BRAIN DEAD MORON" because people won't take resposibility for their own actions. THE WHOLE POINT OF BUSH IS NO ONE HOLDS HIM RESPOSIBLE FOR HIS OWN ACTIONS ,INSTEAD THEY DEFEND THE "BRAIN DEAD MORON"! AS you point out and rightly that NO ONE HELD A GUN TO THEIR HEAD AND MADE THEM TAKE THE LOAN-course when they made it easy cause of their greed ,people took advantage of it cause of their greed. Like some one told me ,there is a little greed in all of us,and that is why we are where we are. GREED WAS ALLOWED TO RUN RAMPANT CAUSE OF BUSHE'S LETS DEREGULATE EVERY THING AND HIS LOVE OF MONEY!  GREENSPAN HAS A LONG HISTORY OF BEING FOR DEREGULATION AND BUSH LOVED THAT! NOW the talk is all REGULATION,LITTLE LATE NOW. THE BLOW BACK HAS NOT EVEN BEGAIN TO HIT US YET! You talk about people who make bad decisions taking a bite out of your wallet? JUST WAIT! OBAMA AIN'T GONNA HAVE TIME TO WORRY ABOUT ENTITLEMENTS.IT WILL TAKE 16 YEARS TO UNDO WHAT HAS BEEN DONE IN 8 YEARS! WHOEVER TAKES OFFICE WILL PROBABLY HAVE TO RAISE TAXES ON ALL ,CAUSE OF THIS MESS!REMEMBER ,NO ONE IS HOLDING A GUN TO YOUR HEAD AND MAKING YOU DEFEND BUSH! Is he to blame for all our woes? NO ! JUST A LOT OF THEM ,ALONG WITH A 6 YEAR REPUBLICAN CONGRESS THAT GAVE HIM ALL HE WANTED AND A SPINELESS DEMOCRATIC CONGRESS THAT HAS DONE NOTHING,PERIOD! GET RID OF NANCY AND HARRY! ALSO THE DEMS. THAT GAVE BUSH A BLANK CHECK FOR THE WAR. CONGRESS GAVE UP THRE RIGHT TO BE THE ONLY ONES TO DECLARE WAR! NOW DEMS. HAVE BACK STEPPED ON THIS ISSUE! AT THE TIME THOUGH 80% SOMETHING OF AMERICAN PEOPLE WERE FOR WAR. THAT IS WHY DEMS. WENT FOR IT ,NOT WELL "THE INTELL. AT THE TIME SAID"! RIGHT! AH FORGET IT! WHO CARES? IN THE END MAYBE I WILL SEE SOME OF YOU GOOD PEOPLE IN THE "SOUP LINE" IF THERE IS ONE! TALK TO ME MORB AND SAY IT WON'T BE THIS WAY!


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 23, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> BROTHER BOTTELER MORBIS DON'T QUIT NOW AS WE MAY FIND THE LIGHT TOGETHER! I just don't understand some of your veiws like: you seem to be against" ENTITLEMENT " programs unless they benefit you? MY wife and I get $40 a month in food stamps,we have to wait in line behind non U.S. citizens to get them,feel humiliated to ask for them,but we both are disabled and have worked hard over the years.Yes I have bottles to sell that I bought when we had money,before the disability,but I am saving them for when we may REALLY NEED THE MONEY. WE barly make it now. NOT complaining as the house is paid for and we eat.[thanks partially to the food stamps] We have a computor thanks to my BROTHER-IN-LAW AND SISTER. Do you feel me and my wife AREN'T WORTHY OF THIS "ENTITLEMENT" AND WHO DECIDES? YOU? You say you are put into the position of defending thet "BRAIN DEAD MORON" because people won't take resposibility for their own actions. THE WHOLE POINT OF BUSH IS NO ONE HOLDS HIM RESPOSIBLE FOR HIS OWN ACTIONS ,INSTEAD THEY DEFEND THE "BRAIN DEAD MORON"! AS you point out and rightly that NO ONE HELD A GUN TO THEIR HEAD AND MADE THEM TAKE THE LOAN-course when they made it easy cause of their greed ,people took advantage of it cause of their greed. Like some one told me ,there is a little greed in all of us,and that is why we are where we are. GREED WAS ALLOWED TO RUN RAMPANT CAUSE OF BUSHE'S LETS DEREGULATE EVERY THING AND HIS LOVE OF MONEY!  GREENSPAN HAS A LONG HISTORY OF BEING FOR DEREGULATION AND BUSH LOVED THAT! NOW the talk is all REGULATION,LITTLE LATE NOW. THE BLOW BACK HAS NOT EVEN BEGAIN TO HIT US YET! You talk about people who make bad decisions taking a bite out of your wallet? JUST WAIT! OBAMA AIN'T GONNA HAVE TIME TO WORRY ABOUT ENTITLEMENTS.IT WILL TAKE 16 YEARS TO UNDO WHAT HAS BEEN DONE IN 8 YEARS! WHOEVER TAKES OFFICE WILL PROBABLY HAVE TO RAISE TAXES ON ALL ,CAUSE OF THIS MESS!REMEMBER ,NO ONE IS HOLDING A GUN TO YOUR HEAD AND MAKING YOU DEFEND BUSH! Is he to blame for all our woes? NO ! JUST A LOT OF THEM ,ALONG WITH A 6 YEAR REPUBLICAN CONGRESS THAT GAVE HIM ALL HE WANTED AND A SPINELESS DEMOCRATIC CONGRESS THAT HAS DONE NOTHING,PERIOD! GET RID OF NANCY AND HARRY! ALSO THE DEMS. THAT GAVE BUSH A BLANK CHECK FOR THE WAR. CONGRESS GAVE UP THRE RIGHT TO BE THE ONLY ONES TO DECLARE WAR! NOW DEMS. HAVE BACK STEPPED ON THIS ISSUE! AT THE TIME THOUGH 80% SOMETHING OF AMERICAN PEOPLE WERE FOR WAR. THAT IS WHY DEMS. WENT FOR IT ,NOT WELL "THE INTELL. AT THE TIME SAID"! RIGHT! AH FORGET IT! WHO CARES? IN THE END MAYBE I WILL SEE SOME OF YOU GOOD PEOPLE IN THE "SOUP LINE" IF THERE IS ONE! TALK TO ME MORB AND SAY IT WON'T BE THIS WAY!


 
 I did mention in an earlier post that there are indeed good people who actually have an honest reason for having to get help from the government, I also stated that social security for those who have worked to help the country move forward is also not a problem. Helping those who, through no fault of their own are in trouble, isn't a problem for me; however, as you mentioned you noticed that there are illegal aliens being given these entitlements (and here I thought the dems were telling us they were all coming here to work), citizens who have actually found a way to fleece the system, multi-generational welfare recipients (there are a lot of those in my area of the country), and many other types of unscrupulous people who get themselves addicted to drugs, alcohol, etc and claim they are entitled due to using these as a claim of disability.

 In a sentence, my problem with entitlement programs is that they are far too often taken advantage of by unscrupulus people with no one to weed out the ones who actually need it from the ones who are just ripping off the goverment. The system is broken and has been this way for years. What we see today is a far cry from what Franklin D. Roosevelt envisioned back in the thirties. Compassion only goes so far, and a lot of people's compassion for people, who don't deserve to be on welfare; however, live a better life than themselves, is starting to wane these days. Clinton and the Republican Congress in the 1990's, tried to reform welfare, they did ok; however, it needs to be looked at again.

 Solutions I have none, suggestions I have plenty, mass investigations into the reciepants of entitlement programs. Bring back the CCC camps and the other government worker programs, the ones we find are actually able to work, we send to these public works units to help rebuild the infrastructure to actually work for the entitlements they recieve. They do this in my state when a dead beat dad skips out on a pregnent woman now, when they find him they force him to pay back what they have given her. This is the same concept, except you work to pay back the government, through public works, and to keep your benefits. You decide that you don't want to do that then you lose your benifits, this will help weed out the truly unproductive by their own choosing.

 If you are found to truly be in need of the entitlement, then life for you will go on as usual. No one wants to punish those who are honest, just the dishonest who have grown fat off of the honest for over seventy years now. Also as I have stated before anyone who want's to use an entitlement like financial aide is more than welcome and should be encouraged to do so, because through this they may become a productive member of society one day; however, this needs to be strictly regulated as well due to the unscruplious people who ravage that system as well.

 As for that soup line, I don't think it will get that bad; however, if it does then I will do what my mother done, and her grandfather before her, I will make my way the best I can without the government's help. I don't have much; however, I can say I got it honest, and that means something to me. By the way I was never defending Bush the man I was defending the office of president, because I have seen how people through out history have wrongly placed the nations problems at the feet of that office when they weren't always responsible for what was going on, just like today.

 I have no problem giving help to someone who is truly humiliated to stand in that food stamp line, because there is a very good chance that they wouldn't be there unless they had to. As I stated I have no problem helping those who help themselves which I am sure you have for years. Good luck to you and hopefully things will work out better for you in the future.


----------



## jesster (Sep 24, 2008)

They had a senator on the radio tonight who admitted he didn't understand fully the whole financial crisis. He also said he spoke with several other members and they also didn't fully understand it. he said how can they vote on something of this magnitude without full comprehension. he suggested congress stay in session and not rush this.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 24, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> Does this mean I'm gonna have to get off welfare and give back all that delicious gubbament cheese?


 
 My aunt used to get that gubbament cheese and is was quite good.

 To answer your question, no because Obama's gonna win and he will give you even more gubbament cheese, butter, and will pay for your heart problems later with universal healthcare, well that is if you don't die from it before the gubbament healthcare bureaucracy gets to you.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't figure out how congress thinks they can legislate a better economy for anyway. The can't even legislate gas prices down.[8|]

 I am keepin ma gubbament cheese an ma can pok too.


----------



## glass man (Sep 24, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


           I THANK YOU FOR YOUR KIND WORDS AND THAT YOU DO UNDERSTAND SOME PEOPLE HAVE WORKED HARD AND THROUGH NO FAULT OF THERE OWN NEED HELP. YES THE PROBLEM IS OVERSIGHT OF COURSE THE STAFFS OF THE "HELPING " PLACES ARE UNDERSTAFFED AND HAVE THIER HANDS TIED IN RED TAPE. WHERE WE GO FOR HELP THE STAFF DON'T UNDERSTAND SPANISH! MAN,THAT MAKES FOR A LONG DAY! IF ANY ONE THINKS I AM PREJUDICED AGAINST MEXICANS ,YOU ARE VERY ,VERY ,WRONG! MOST OF MY NEIGHBORS ARE MEXICAN AND I COULDN,T HAVE BETTER NEIGHBORS! I LOVE THE MEXICAN PEOPLE ,BUT HATE THIER GOVERNMENT AND OURS FOR USING THEM,TO BRING DOWN WAGES. THEY SHOULD GET THERE CITIZENSHIP LIKE OTHERS DO AND SHOULD NOT BE ELGIBLE FOR SS OR OTHER BENIFITS ON THE OTHER HAND I DON'T BLAME THE MEXICANS FOR WANTING IT BETTER AND IT IS OUR GOVERNMENTS FAULT THYEY ARE HERE.WHY DOESN'T OUR GOVERNMENT DEMAND MEXICO GIVE A LIVING WAGE TO THESE POOR PEOPLE?  WE HAVE A LOT OF FACTORIES DOWN THERE. DON,T GIVE ME THAT BULLSH.. ARGUMENT "THEY DO JOBS WE WON'T DO"! I WAS THE MEXICAN BEFORE THEY GOT HERE! OH WELL,I HEAR LOU DOBBS CALLING! OBAMA ADMITS HIMSELF THAT THINGS HE INTENDED TO DO WITH INFRASTRUCTURE ,ED., WILL HAVE TO BE PUT OFF SOMEWHAT BECAUSE OF ALL THE CRAP THAT HAS GONE DOWN UNDER "SOMEONE'S WATCH. WE DON'T NEED MORE "ENTITLMENTS ,WE NEED MORE FROM THE EXISTING ONES AND BETTER OVERSIGHT.ANY WAY TRUST ME WHEN I SAY THE OLD SONG ABOUT HAVING A "WELFARE CADDILAC" IS A MYTH! { UNLESS YOU ARE A CEO AT ONE OF THE COPERATE WELFARE BAILOUT JOINTS AND THEN IT IS MORE LIKE A STRING OF ROLLS ROYCES]  HEARD SOMEONE SUGGEST WE TALK BOUT RELIGION NEXT! GROOVEY! FUN NEVER ENDS![]


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 25, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Here's my problem with Universal healthcare. We have all bitched and railed against the governments handling of what they already have their hands in, do we really want this kind of bureaucratic mindset in charge of one of the most needed things in life which is healthcare. If the hmos are the problem then start regulating them; however, don't take away the ability for people like myself to get non-government controlled healthcare. Would you want the morons at the DMV deciding whether or not you qualify for that cancer treatment?

 By the way a lot of the wealthier Canadians, or those who can't get cleared for certain types of healhcare, are actually coming to our country where they can pay for the care they need, but can't get in Canada.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 25, 2008)

I have no problem with universal health care *BUT* I want to pick the doctor and the facility. I don't want some DC peckerhead telling me I have to go to some third rate butcher shop where some dirty fingernailed carpenter is doing the surgery. The government has a way of bringing everything down to the crap level unless you are a senator, congressman or rich fat cat of some kind. I want the same level care that they would get. It is bad enough that they can legislate themselves a raise and then lecislate their wives a penison but I don't know if I want the SOBs to legislate me into a morgue through some half assed health plan.


----------



## glass man (Sep 25, 2008)

RIGHT ON,CAP! I talked to a lady from CANADA on ebay and while asking bout a bottle brought up health care. She said it took a long time to get any thing done. For me with no health care a long time is still better than never.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe what we need is a system to provide health insurance at a lower cost to those who don't have it and allow them to provide their own insurance. We pay for car insurance, home insurance, and many other types of insurance. Why shouldn't we be expected to provide our own insurance? This is coming from someone who has only had healthcare through his job for seven years, before that I couldn't afford it even when it was provided; however, it isn't the government's job to provide you healthcare.

 How about we step into the Twilight Zone of America's possible future if we keep barrelling down this path of government dependancy. I'll use as a base the United States Military (which is a government run organization) and build from that. First thing to understand you are no longer in possession of your own person, you are government property, hey if the government is going to invest that much into you then you can't expect any better. We take away the ability for people to own anything that the government feels is not essential to life (no more SUVs, cell phones, or big screen tvs), you will be forced to remain at a certain weight (if you don't then you will recieve less rations or be sent to certain specialized camps), you will be proved a two room hovel and declined the ability to buy anything better. 

 You will be forced to live within walking distance of your work place (so you can get your exercise everyday), you won't be paid for your work, because you no longer have any need for money because everything is government provided. Unions will be non-existant and you will be forced to work as much as your employer wants you to. Not to meantion you will be predestined to work the job that the government decides you are good for, no other choice will be availble to you, you get chosen to be a dish washer that will be your job until you drop. Speaking of death, after you have waited six months for get treatment for that illness that will kill you in five, they will cremate you so that no more of the government's land is used for silly memorials to tools.

 Of course all of this time you get to watch as the beurocrats, who sailed us down this river in the first place, drive around in fancy cars and eat extravagant dinners, they might toss you a scrap. I would of course be forced, by the government, to give you the bright side of this future as well. You would have free healthcare, baracks (shelter), food, and you will not need money of course because tools don't own anything, that is all the government's. This couldn't be true, actually is was true in the Soviet Union just twenty years ago, or the feudal system in europe of the past. Don't think it's possible? Then why are they going to deploy troops into our country for the first time in many years? Are they about make your dreams of free everything come true, and if you object....


----------



## glass man (Sep 25, 2008)

7 GRAND A YEAR? GOOD LORD! My sister and brother in law are in the same boat. They have made good money over the years and want to retire[both 62] at least in a couple of years ,but can't cause of ins. is so out of control! It is starting to eat into their savings.HEY ,the insurence companies get a say in what they will and will not pay for ,or how much they will pay and the greedy doctors/hospitals want to bill above and beyond what the ins.co. pays for. SO it is being at the mercy of a ins./doctor/hospital/med.co. or at the mercy of the gov.,any way you are at the mercy of one or the other! When I broke my leg real bad in 1994,my wife and I had great ins.[METLIFE] THEY PAID 100% and YET THE HOSPITAL STILL WANTED TO CHARGE ME OVER $600,claimed it was for,GET THIS, ACTIVITY AFTER THE FINAL BILL?!?! It was in NEW YORK and I live in GA. THEY HOUNDED ME AND EVEN SAID THEY WOULD GET THE SHERRIF AFTER ME! I told them to come on down to GA. and see what they could do! ALSO told them it was against the law to threaten a person in such a way.Ain't heard from them since! I think if we can stop the greed of these people by making them negotiate prices ,the free health care would pay for itself. As with all GOV. crap needs oversite.ALSO WE need to stop no bid contracts,save money by stopping the practise of giving the gov. agencies more and more money year after year.The way it works now if an agency don't spend all they alloted funds,they don't get as much next year,well that causes waste cause naturrally they will find some way to spend all the money and then say they need even more next year. An example around here is DOT.In a out of the way place they have been working to 4 lane a road of about 20 miles and they have been working on it for over 10 YEARS! DOT takes a chunk out of the GA. budget. So to my opinion they get rid of monies on these rural roads where it is not so conspicurous,what they are doing.Lots of ways to fund health care and make it good ,just need good ,honest leaders.[OXYMORON?] As far as low cost ins.my wife and I couldn't afford even that as we barely make it any way.What ticks me off is I can't get disability cause in the last years of my working I DIDN'T MAKE MONEY IN THE RIGHT QUARTERS! 7 years in a factory/3 in the ed. system don't count for crap! [CEPT THE VERICOSE VEINS I GOT FROM STANDING IN THE SAME PLACE ON A CONCRETE FLOOR AT THE FACTORY]Can't get ssi cause my wife's dis.check is $10 TOO MUCH! People have told us,even at a place where we get help , to get a DIVORCE! NO WAY!


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 25, 2008)

Soylent green ... is ... people...[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 25, 2008)

This will be my last post and that is only to say that there is no such thing as a free lunch, because someone else is going to wind up paying for it one way or another.


----------



## glass man (Sep 25, 2008)

YOU ARE RIGHT ! THE REPUBLICANS HAVE BEEN STUFFING THEMSELVES FOR 8 YEARS NOW AND ARE RUNNING OUT ON THE TAB!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Lobes, You got SS and Mediburial to look forward to. Lets see...Medibural tales 100 bucks a month out of my 800 bucks of SS and.............well, thats it, I get nothing in return. If you get SS you are forced to take Mediburial and you are forced to pay 100 bucks a month.

 The way it is supposed to work is that the Tricare ripoff that I get from the gov for being between shell frags, bullets and other asorted debres and their destination, which surely could not have been me, covers 80% unless I give back a grand of my retirement every year and then it will cover 85%. Mind you I was told in the beginning that I would be taken care of 100%  if wounded but Slick Willie (never in the line of fire) and No Score Gore (the worst kind of scum this country has ever produced) took my so call free ride from me so that I would not be a tax burded (Gores Words). I am still trying to figure how much my lost body parts are worth. Well Mediburial was supposed to pay the rest. If I go into the hospital for any reason I have to pay 20% of the bill and and scripts afterward. So I pay Mediburial 100 bucks a month so I can pay 20%. Great deal huh, AND they can explain it all away too. I don't know how much more legislated help I can take. It doesn't have anything to do with Republicans or Democrats, it is their stupid bickering over whos stupid policies are right. They don't see or even relize you and I are here suffering and all they want is to be right no matter who it hurts. All the incumbents need to go and they need to go now. No more politics as usual because that is what has everything screwed up now. Neither of the men running is going to change very much because the same old congress isn't going to let them but I do believe that Obama in his nievete' and inexperance is going to indanger my family more than a worn out old GI.

 We need help now and the incumbents are not going to help us or a new President they are just going to keep giving money to themselves and each other. Don't ever let them help you with your health care. Make them reform the health care system so you can afford it. That is the kind of help we need.


----------



## Jim1870 (Sep 26, 2008)

So Iâ€™m off work today and I think â€œWhy not log on to the bottle site for some light reading?â€.

 Morb, you may be exiting the conversation battered and bruised but your posts made a lot of sense.  Very though provoking comments by all.

 Lobe et. al., show me one program, procedure, or system that the government can run better than private enterprise.  It doesnâ€™t exist.  Yes, companies fail due to poor management and mistakes.  Free enterprise rocks.  After all of the sacrifices that our forefathers (in your own backyard) made to break away from governmental control it amazes me that we are so willing to chuck the whole idea of free market and free will.  Things get a  bit tight and where to we run?  Not to our ingenuity, hard work, and grit.  Nope.  Uncle Sugar.

 Letâ€™s have Canadaâ€™s healthcare system?  OK fine.  Be prepared to wait 6 weeks for that scan.  Want to see a specialist?  Forget about it for the next 3 months.  The average Canadian now spends 48% of their income on taxes.  Most of that is to fund health care, which by all accounts is still in crisis.  

 Where do major medical breakthroughs appear?  The good ole USofA.  Why?  Because there is a vested interest in developing drugs and treatments that will garner market share (read money) to a particular company, hospital, practitioner.

 So you donâ€™t want to pay for the care?  Its OK to pay for the Skidoos, HMO/Showtime, unlimited cell phone minutes, 3 cars, 2 laptops, etc., etc.  Healthcare, however, should be free.  Itâ€™s a right â€“ right?

 Some folks need a helping hand, no doubt.  Greed has set in, particularly in the large insurers.  Common sense state governmental oversight is needed to see that programs to help the poor and disabled are in place and are administered properly.   Some limited subsidies are important.  Workers should be given a choice of plans unrelated to their employers, with large blocks (buying power).  Personal responsibility is also important.  Young people should be required to join the pool with employment, lowering risk and lessening overall cost.
  We can survive any forthcoming challenge without simply crying â€œsave usâ€ to the government and handing over more of our personal liberties.


----------



## glass man (Sep 26, 2008)

How is "FREE ENTERPRISE" so great WHEN OBVIOUSLY IT AIN'T FREE WHEN WE HAVE TO TURN AROUND AND BAIL IT OUT! There may come a point where like in the depression ,don't matter how hard you are willing to work[no jobs] or how you have "GRIT"[better hope for "grits' least you can eat them!] most of us will need a helping hand.[NO GIMME'S ] My DAD and his generation had to get a helping hand and they are known as the "GREAT GENERATION". DAD'S generation went through things we can only read about and tried to make it so we would never seen such a time. WE might yet . MY parents always said if a depression came now, people would't know what to do:Not a lot of land or farms like there was back then,not as much know how in farming/canning etc.,far more people now ,Don't think something like the depression can happen? I PRAY NOT BUT,the FDIC was put in place to try and make sure banks did not go under,the FDIC almost went under itself. My parents generation was helped by FDR,WHO TOLD THE GREED HEADS WHO ALMOST TOOK OVER THEN ,THAT IF THEY DID NOT START PUTTING SOME MONEY BACK INTO THE SYSTEM HE WOULD MAKE THE MONEY NULL AND VOID AND WE WOULD ALL START OVER![FORGET COMMUNISM,BUT AIN'T BILLIONS OF TAX FREE MONEY GREED OR WHEN DOES IT TURN FROM FREE CAPITALISM TO GREED? AREN'T THE BILLIONARES BAD AMERICANS FOR HORDING MONEY AND NOT INVESTING IT INTO FACTORIES,JOBS FOR AMERICANS?]  FDR GAVE A HELPING HAND IN THE FORM OF WORK! If given a chance then I think most AMERICANS WOULD WORK!


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 26, 2008)

FDR gave the greatest generation a hand, not a complete hand out, he created the CCC camps, TVA, and other programs where men could WORK for what they got, my grandfather was one of these men, and helped to create the Blue Ridge Parkway. He created welfare and food stamps as a TEMPORARY measure to help the people get back on their feet. He created Social Security to help the elderly, who had WORKED to make this country a better place, where they didn't have a pension or retirement fund to speak of. FDR knew what he was doing, it is the later generations who have screwed the pooch.

 The problem is that in the ensuing years since that time we have allowed to system to become irresponsible, and this of course breeds generations of people who expect that the government has an obligation to bail them out whenever they screw up their lives, usually in the form of money, which of course they shouldn't have to ever have to remburse no matter what. Thus these programs became known as entitlements, not because anyone was actually entitled to them according to the constitution, but because the people decided that they were entitled to recieve them whether they worked for them or not. 

 If you ask any one of the greatest generation if this type of, the government has to solve all my problems or bail me out of my own messes, mentality is justified they will tell you that you are insane, and have been telling us that for years. For the most part once these people got back on their feet they dropped those benefits like a hot rock, because they didn't allow them to be self reliant and frankly embarrased them, for the most part we have not only lost that embarrasment but have indeed embraced these programs as our right, and raised hell if our "rights" were questioned.

 As for greed that sword cuts both ways, the companies weren't as greedy as one would suppose once you know the facts. Around 2003 John McCain and George Bush were both calling for regulations of the very same firms that have now gone under, they were shot down by the democrats in congress because they didn't feel that enough minorities were getting home loans and started pressuring the lenders to make more loans to these demographics. Don't believe me, look it up. A noble effort that eventually led to more and more people who had no business buying a home that they knew they couldn't afford. They couldn't make the payments and now we have this situation. Of course what do the dems in congress do now, blame everything on Bush, how short a memory span is when you want cover you own rear end. Of course the biggest gripe of the people who didn't get involved in this situation is that we are being asked to bail the others out, the government wants to bail out the lenders, the irresponsible people who took the loans think they should be bailed out instead of the "evil" lenders. Personally I say let them both fall, because the both deserve to reap the rewards of their screw ups, otherwise neither will learn from their mistakes. Personal responsibility people, how much more do I have to say it, if we keep bailing these people out they will never learn to be self reliant and to avoid getting in over their heads.


----------



## glass man (Sep 26, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YA MOBIS!!!!!!!!!![]               YEAH AS SOME HAVE SAID MAYBE WE NEED TO GET BACK TO BOTTLES ,AT LEAST FOR AWHILE! IF McCAIN AND O'BAMA WERE BOTTLES WHAT BOTTLES DO YOU THINK THEY WOULD MOST BE LIKE?


----------



## capsoda (Sep 26, 2008)

*I like the Burk plan!!!*


*I'm against the $85,000,000,000.00 bailout of AIG.*[/align]
  [/align]
Instead, I'm in favor of giving $85,000,000,000 to America in[/align]
a *We Deserve It Dividend*.[/align]
  [/align]
To make the math simple, let's assume there are 200,000,000 [/align]
bonafide adults in the U.S.   [/align]
Our population is about 301,000,000 +/- counting every man, woman[/align]
and child. So 200,000,000 might be a fair stab at adults 18 and up..[/align]
  [/align]
So divide 200 million adults 18+  into $85 billon that equals $425,000.00.[/align]
  [/align]
My plan is to give $425,000 to every person 18+ as a[/align]
*We Deserve It Dividend*.[/align]
  [/align]
Of course, it would *NOT* be tax free.[/align]
So let's assume a tax rate of 30%.[/align]
  [/align]
Every individual 18+ has to pay $127,500.00 in taxes.[/align]
That sends $25,500,000,000 right back to Uncle Sam.[/align]
  [/align]
But it means that every adult 18+ has $297,500.00 in their pocket.[/align]
A husband and wife has $595,000.00.[/align]
  [/align]
*What would you do with $297,500.00 to $595,000.00 in your family?*[/align]
*Pay off your mortgage â€“ housing crisis solved.*[/align]
*Repay college loans â€“ what a great boost to new grads*[/align]
*Put away money for college â€“ it'll be there*[/align]
*Save in a bank â€“ create money to loan to entrepreneurs.*[/align]
*Buy a new car â€“ create jobs*[/align]
*Invest in the market â€“ capital drives growth*[/align]
*Pay for your parent's medical insurance â€“ health care improves*[/align]
*Enable Deadbeat Dads to come clean â€“ or else*[/align]
  [/align]
*Remember this is for every adult U S Citizen 18+  *including the folks[/align]
who lost their jobs at Lehman Brothers and every other company[/align]
that is cutting back. And of course, for those serving in our Armed Forces.[/align]
  [/align]
If we're going to re-distribute wealth let's really do it...instead of trickling out[/align]
a puny $1000.00 ( "vote buy" ) economic incentive.[/align]
If we're going to do an $85 billion bailout, *let's bail out every adult U S Citizen 18+!*[/align]
  [/align]
*As for AIG â€“ liquidate it.* [/align]
Sell off its parts. [/align]
Let American General go back to being American General.[/align]
Sell off the real estate. [/align]
Let the private sector bargain hunters cut it up and clean it up. [/align]
  [/align]
*Here's my rationale.* *We deserve it and AIG doesn't.*[/align]
  [/align]
*Sure it's a crazy idea that can "never work."*[/align]
  [/align]
But can you imagine the *Coast-To-Coast Block Party*![/align]
  [/align]
How do you spell* Economic Boom?*[/align]
  [/align]
*I trust my fellow adult Americans to know how to use the $85 Billion* [/align]
*We Deserve It Dividend* more than I do the geniuses at AIG or in Washington DC .[/align]
  [/align]
And remember, The Birk plan only _really _costs $59.5 Billion because $25.5 Billion is returned[/align]
instantly in taxes to Uncle Sam.[/align]
  [/align]
_Ahhh...I feel so much better getting that off my chest._[/align]


----------



## glass man (Sep 26, 2008)

LOVE YOUR MATH ,CAP. WONDER how long a check like that would take to get to us? Wife and I are still waiting on our " STIMULIS PACKAGE" CAUSE THEY LOST THE PAPER WORK!


----------



## ktbi (Sep 27, 2008)

OK Warren, what's the catch?  I must have missed something because it sounds too good. Sadly, the bailout is for only 700 billion and the math on that comes to 3500 each.  And I was ready to pay off my mortgage #%*$@!.  Even so, your idea almost sounds better....
 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Sep 27, 2008)

Well Ron, Ya see....the trickle down deal never works because nothing ever trickles more than two or three levels. So I'm suggesting we try it from the bottom just like this Burk guy has it layed out. Seems to me it would be the proper way to straighten the ecomomy out and would help millions of folks. That is much better than bailing out the worst bunch of criminal dead beats the world has ever known who will undoubtedly stick as much of that money in their pockets as they can and we all know they will. This plan might acctually work and we won't be any worse off than if they throw pearls (read that billions of $) at swine (you know how to read that).[]


----------



## Jim1870 (Sep 27, 2008)

*"What would you do with $297,500.00 to $595,000.00 in your family?* 
*Pay off your mortgage â€“ housing crisis solved.* 
 [/align]*Repay college loans â€“ what a great boost to new grads"*

*No Cap, many Americans would buy Hummers, jewelry, and Brooks Bros. suits and be back in line for a public handout in about 18 months.  *

*You and I - yes - but we aren't the ones who borrowed (or loaned) beyond our means.   Since responsibility can't be assumed, another motivator must be used.*


----------



## glass man (Sep 27, 2008)

JIM I WOULD NOT SQUANDER MINE! I WOULD PUT MINE IN THE BANK! ..................................IN SWITZERLAND OR SOME COUNTRY OTHER THAN THIS ONE! COURS THE WAY THE DOLLER IS GOING I MAY CHANGE THE MONEY TO EUROS AND THEN FIND OUT ALL THAT MONEY ONLY BUYS A BIG Mc ON THE GLOBEL SCENE.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 28, 2008)

Personally I would buy myself a house so that I wouldn't have to pay rent anylonger, then take the rent money, and the remainder, and stick it away in the bank. I guess it's nice to dream, you know as well as I that the government isn't going to give us the power to become independant of them, they lose their power that way. Mmmm boy, it's Pork and Beans, romen noodles, pinto beans, and mac and cheese time again!

 Someone break out dem vianny sausages, and potted meat!


----------



## capsoda (Oct 3, 2008)

_This was sent to me by a good friend who is a staunch died in the wool straight ticket Democratic Party man. I have alot of fun ragging him because I have always tried to vote for who I thought was the better person for the job (Red or Blue) even though I am a registered Republican. If I didn't know him so well this would have been just another good email to mull over. Now the thought of Obama as President really worries me. Cap_


 Commentary By Charlie Reese "545 People"

 RE-ELECT NOBODY!

 Worthy of your time and attention regardless of your Party Affiliation

 545 PEOPLE
 By Charlie Reese

 Politicians are the only people in the world who create problems and then
 campaign against them.

 Have you ever wondered why, if both the Democrats and the Republicans are
 against deficits, why do we have deficits?

 Have you ever wondered why,?if all the politicians are against inflation
 and high taxes, WHY do we have inflation and high taxes?

 You and I don't propose a federal budget. The president does.

 You and I don't have the Constitutional authority to vote on
 appropriations. The House of Representatives does.

 You and I don't write the tax code, Congress does.

 You and I don't set fiscal policy, Congress does.

 You and I don't control monetary policy, the Federal Reserve Bank does.

 One hundred senators, 435 congressmen, one president, and nine Supreme
 Court justices ?545 human beings out of the 300 million? are directly,
 legally, morally, and individually responsible for the domestic problems
 that plague this country.

 I excluded the members of the Federal Reserve Board because that problem
 was created by the Congress.? ?In 1913, Congress delegated its Co
 nstitutional duty to provide a sound currency to a federally chartered,
 but private, central bank.

 I excluded all the special interests and lobbyists for a sound reason.They
 have no legal authority. They have no ability to coerce a senator, a
 congressman, or a president to do one cotton-picking thing. I don't care
 if they offer a politician $1 million dollars in cash.The politician has
 the power to accept or reject it. It doesn't matter what the lobbyist
 promises, it is the legislator's responsibility to determine how he votes.

 Those 545 human beings spend much of their energy convincing you that what
 they did is not their fault. They cooperate in this common con regardless
 of party.

 What separates a politician from a normal human being is an excessive
 amount of gall. No normal human being would have the gall of a Speaker,
 who stood up and criticized the President for creating deficits. The
 president can only propose a budget. He cannot force the Congress to
 accept it.

 The Constitution, which is the supreme law of the land, gives sole
 responsibility to the House of Representatives for originating and
 approving appropriations and taxes. Who is the speaker of the House She is
 the leader of the majority party. She and fellow House members, not the
 president, can approve any budget they want. If the president vetoes it,
 they can pass it over his veto if they agree to.

 It seems inconceivable to me that a nation of 300 million cannot replace
 545 people who stand convicted -- by present facts -- of incompetence and
 irresponsibility. I can't think of a single domestic problem that is not
 traceable directly to those 545 people. When you fully grasp the plain
 truth that 545 people exercise the power of the federal government, then
 it must follow that what exists is what they want to exist.

 If the tax code is unfair, it's because they want it unfair.
 If the budget is in the red, it's because they want it in the red.
 If the Army & Marines are in IRAQ , it's because they want them in IRAQ.
 If they do not receive social security but are on an elite retirement plan
 not available to the people, it's because they want it that way.

 There are no insoluble government problems.

 Do not let these 545 people shift the blame to bureaucrats, whom they hire
 and whose jobs they can abolish; to lobbyists, whose gifts and advice they
 can reject; to regulators, to whom they give the power to regulate and
 from whom they can take this power. Above all, do not let them con you
 into the belief that there exists disembodied mystical forces like 'the
 economy,' 'inflation,' or 'politics' that prevent them from doing what
 they take an oath to do.
 [/b]
 Those 545 people, and they alone, are responsible.

 They, and they alone, have the power.

 They, and they alone, should be held accountable by the people who are
 their bosses; provided the voters have the gumption to manage their own
 employees.

 We should vote all of them out of office and clean up their mess!
 [/b]Charlie Reese is a former columnist of the Orlando Sentinel Newspaper.

 What you do with this article now that you have read it is up to you,
 though you appear to have several choices.

 1. You can send this to everyone in your address book, and hope' they' do
 something about it.

 2. You can agree to 'vote against' everyone that is currently in office,
 knowing that the process will take several years.

 3. You can decide to 'run for office ' yourself and agree to do the job
 properly.

 4. Lastly, you can sit back and do nothing, or re-elect the current bunch,
  but then you should never complain about the mess.

 YOU DECIDE, BUT AT LEAST SEND IT TO EVERYONE IN YOUR ADDRESS BOOK, MAYBE SOMEONE IN THERE WILL DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2008)

YEP CAP IT IS IN CONGRESS"S HANDS AND THAT IS WHY THEY HAVE MADE ME SO ANGRY FOR THE 2 YEARS THE DEMOCRATES HAVE HAD CONTROL! THEY SAY "WE DON'T HAVE ENOUGH VOTES" ,BUT I AIN'T EVEN SEEN THEM TRYING! I AM TIRED OF IT! DON'T CARE BOUT "AILES"!DAMN WE ARE HURTING OUT HERE! HELP! TIRED OF THE RETORIC!THE PRESIDENT AND THE CONGRESS OF THE LAST 8 YEARS ARE RESPOSIBLE! CONGRESS VOTED TO GIVE A BLANK CHECK TO THE PRESIDENT FOR "PRE-EMPTIVE STRIKES" NOT HEARD OF IN THE PAST![TERRIBLE PRECEDENT} CONGRESS [WHAT BUSH WANTED ]PASSED A LAW SO CAN NOT GO BANKRUPT ON CREDIT CARD DEBT AND THE OUTRAGEOUS INTEREST CHARGES! GAVE UNREAL TAX BREAKS TO OIL COMPANIES ,THAT ALREADY ARE MAKING ALL TIME PROFITS! NOW A BARREL OF OIL IS ABOUT $95 DOLLARS A BARREL AS OPPOSED TO OVER $100 ,BUT GAS PRICES ARE NOT GOING DOWN! AM A DEMOCRATIC ,BUT AM TIRED OF SPINLESS PELOUSI AND HARRY REID! MORE OF THE SAME! YEAH WE NEED A CHANGE ,A REAL ONE! STILL LOVE THE IDEA OF BAILING US OUT AND NOT THE BANKERS! I REALLY THINK THAT IS THE ANSWER! LIKE SAM COOKE SAID LONG AGO "A CHANGE IS GONNA COME",BUT WILL IT AND IF IT DOES WILL IT BE TOO LATE?


----------



## capsoda (Oct 3, 2008)

Regardless of party affiliation _*NANCY PELOUSI *_is a fruit basket and only the bananas remain. That is the spookiest woman I have ever seen and when I listen to what she is saying I break out in a cold sweat and pure fear grips me. I would rather go into full scale combat armed only with a butter knife than listen to her try to explain anything policy. _Dude, she is out there!!!!_


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2008)

HA HA HA[] COME ON CAP ,SHE IS FREAKY ,BUT SHE AIN'T THE ONLY PROBLEM.


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 3, 2008)

Did anyone actually do the math 85,000,000,000.00 divided by 200,000,000.00 equals $425.00 not the $425,000.00 stated. To give away a $100,000.00 to every adult american would cost 20 trillion dollars. I know thats quite a bit more then is collected in taxes of all kinds in a year. I think the current tax system collects something along the lines of $2.2 trillion dollars each year with about $600 billion of that going to pay the intrest on the national debt.

  Chris


----------



## glass man (Oct 5, 2008)

NONONE KNOES WHATS HAPPENING HERE DO THEY ? MR. JONES!


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 5, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> NONONE KNOES WHATS HAPPENING HERE DO THEY ? MR. JONES!


 
 That's very true; however, when has that stopped the ill informed voting public? That helps explain how with just the undefined buzzwords Hope and Change, Obama's gonna win this one. Nevermind that no one is truly talking about what form they are going to take. More power to him, but in the end logic will rule the day, too bad this country will be a smoldering ruin when it does. Heh, maybe that's what it's going to take. 

 Am I being too cynical? History is the teacher, are we willing to learn or ignore the lessons only to repeat the class? I just don't have enough faith in the human race to believe that we will ever truly recover what the founding fathers wanted this country to be.

 And that depresses me beyond all else.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 5, 2008)

A friend of mine says this sums it up for him...


*You couldn't get a job at McDonalds and become district manager after 143 days of experience.**

   You couldn't become chief of surgery after 143 days of  experience of being a surgeon.

   You couldn't get a job as a teacher and be the superintendent after 143 days of experience.

   You couldn't join the military and become a colonel after a 143 days of experience.

   You couldn't get a job as a reporter and become the nightly news anchor after 143 days of experience.**
*[/align][/align]
  [/align]
*BUT....* * 
*

[/align] [/align][/align][/align]

'From the time Barack Obama was sworn in as a United State Senator, to the time he announced he was forming a Presidential exploratory committee, he logged 143 days of experience in  the Senate. That's how many days the Senate was actually in session and working.  [/align] [/align][/align][/align]
After 143 days of work experience, Obama believed he was ready to be Commander In Chief, *Leader of the  Free World* ... 143 days.

We all have to start somewhere. The senate is a good start, but after 143 days, that's all it is - *a  start.
*
AND, strangely, a large sector of the American  public is okay with this and campaigning for him. We wouldn't accept this in our own line of work, yet some are okay with this for the President of the United States of America?  [/align] [/align][/align]
Come on folks, we are not voting for the next American Idol! [/align][/align][/align][/align][/align]


----------



## glass man (Oct 6, 2008)

WE ARE NOT VOTING FOR AMERICAN IDOL OR THE LEAST SENILE SENIOR OF THE YEAR EITHER AND HIS PARIS HILTON EITHER![]

                                                                              LOOK []


                                                                          [8D]  DOWN


                                                                           TO[] 



                                                                         [&:]  MY 


                                                                           ALTERNATIVE[]

                                                                            []DIG IT![]

 HEY VOTE FOR ME!

 AT LEAST I WILL LET YOU DIG FOR BOTTLES ANYWHERE YOU WANT AND IF SOMEBODY DON'T LIKE IT ,I WILL DEEM THE PLACE IMMINATE DOMAIN! I WILL PROVIDE ANY MACHINERY YOU REQUEST!IF A BUILDING STANDS OVER A DUMP ,IT WILL BE TORN DOWN.NATIONAL PARK ETC. BOTTLERS CAN DIG THERE! STATE OF THE ART METEL DETECTORS WILL BE PROVIDED TO ALL DIGGERS!COLLECTORS WILL NOT HAVE TO DIG THEMSELVES AS CONGRESS WILL HAVE TO DO THAT UNDER THE DIRECTION OF THE COLLECTORS!OUR FLAG WILL HAVE A GEORGE WASGINGTON FLASK ADDED TO IT! [INSTEAD OF A CHICKEN IN EVERY POT]MY SLOGAN WILL BE POT IN EVERY BOTTLE!] BOTTLES WILL BECOME THE CURRANCY!ALL WILL HAVE A HOUSE WITH A BOTTLE ROOM IN IT!FOOD,HEALTH CARE,ETC.AND THE UNIMPORTANT  THINGS NEXT TO BOTTLES WILL BE FREE!WE WILL PUT A DRAKES PLANTATION BOTTLE ON MARS IN 2o20!A HUGE CATHEDRAL BOTTLE WILL SERVE AS OUR WORSHIP PLACE!  OH YEAH SCORES OF OUR PRES. HAD NO EXPERIENCE LINCON.WASHINGTON,GRANT,ON AND ON,,NOW IF EXPERIENCE IS A BIG BAROMETER:NIXION! McCAIN HAS BEEN IN THE SENETE FOR 26 YEARS AND CHANGES HIS POSITION AT TIMES FROM 10min TO A FEW HOURS OR SO ,THAT CAN BE CONSTRUED AS BI-POLAR TO INSANE!

                 A VOTE FOR ME IS A VOTE FOR BOTTLES!!!!![8D]


----------



## capsoda (Oct 6, 2008)

> A VOTE FOR ME IS A VOTE FOR BOTTLES!!!!!


 
 Now that is a campaign slogan If I ever heard one. []


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm voting for Frank Zappa for president, and George Carlin as VP. Yeah they're both dead, but even dead they are better and smarter than the people who are running.

 And best of all they both have facial hair. When was the last time we had a president with facial hair, Taft?


----------



## mrbottles (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi all,
 Cap I stumbled onto this looking to see what one of the coolest people I met on the forum is up to.   Hope you are doing well!  Life has been a blur lately.  We have to catch up.  I hope you are well too Warren! 
 Havenâ€™t paid much attention to the bottle forums for a while.  Holy crap, are you guys trying to ruin one of the places bottle collectors can go when they want to relax or are you unaware of what this garbage will do?  There are stink hole political blogs and forums all over the place.  I realize it is free speech and all but really, canâ€™t you let the bottle sites be about something that provides us all fun and happiness?
 Bottles are a respite away from this political crap.  Are your insecurities so large and your egos so bloated that you have to spout off in a non political forum?  Who cares what you think is the point.  In a forum like this people want to know what you knowâ€¦  ABOUT BOTTLES!
 If McCain wins your bottles are less likely to be smashed as the tyrants of history pretty much destroy anything they think is cultural or historical when they take over.  Happened in China, Poland, Rusha Vietnam, Cambodia and Cuba all within the last hundred years.  That is history folks.  So if you love your bottles vote McCain/Palin.  If you are a jealous â€˜got no good onesâ€™ collection hater â€˜want what the other collectors gotâ€™ vote Barrack Husien Obama/Biden and buckle your seat belt.   
 For the jag bags who will get mad at this post; GOSH, chill out this forum is about bottles anyway and you have already spewed your nonsense so why repeat yourself?   Save the hating for the communist gulags you are going to open if your guy wins!  
 God created us all equal.  No one can stop the least of us bottle hunters/gatherers from finding the strawberry puce with cobalt swirls open pontiled Hutchinson soda bottle of our dreams.  Bottles make us one united group not two warring factions.  
 Good luck bottle hunting and God willing the better man will prevail!


----------



## glass man (Oct 7, 2008)

THAT OBAMA IS A COMMIE IS A NEW ONE,OR MAYBE I UNMISSASTOOD WHAT YOU SAID. I WISH GOD'S MIGHTY WILL WAS ALWAYS DONE HERE AS IN HEAVEN ,BUT THE GOOD LORD GAVE US A FREE WILL AND WE DON'T ALWAYS DO WHAT HE WOULD HAVE US DO. AN EXAMPLE IS LOOK AT WHO HAS BEEN PRESIDENT FOR THE LAST 4 YEARS . COURSE IT COULD BE A COMBINATION OF US VOTING WRONG OR THE PRES. DOING WRONG. OR BOTH! RIGHT WING CHRISTIANS VOTED FOR HIM CAUSE HE SAID HE IS A CHRISTIAN AND YET HE DIDN'T EVEN GET PRAYER BACK IN SCHOOLS.MY POINT IS THEY GOT FOOLED,CAUSE THE CONGRESS FOR 6 YEARS PASSED ALL HE WANTED,BUT PRAYER IN SCHOOL WAS NOT BROUGHT UP!WHEATHER YOU ARE FOR OR AGAINST PRAYER IN SCHOOL AIN'T THE POINT! THE POINT IS HE USED CHRISTIANITY TO GET IN OFFICE CHINA,CUBA,RUSSIA,OR ANY GOV.HAVE NOT PRACTICED TRUE COMMUNISM,ONLY IN NAME.THERE SHOULD BE NO RICH OR ALL SHOULD BE RICH IN COMMUNISM, THE ONLY PEOPLE EVER TO PRACTICE A TRUE FORM OF COMMUNISM,EVEN BEFORE CARL MARX WAS A GLEAM IN THE STATES EYE,WERE THE 1ST CHRISTIANS![READ ACTS] COURSE IT DIDN'T INVOLVE A GOV. SO TO SPEAK,BUT ALL SHARED AND SHARED ALIKE.THEY HAD A GREAT LEADER CHRIST! A BETTER TERM THAN COMMUNISM WOULD BE COMMUNAL LIVING . HEARD McCAIN SAY HE WOULD LIKE TO BE DICTATOR THE OTHER DAY.[JOKING?] BUSH ONCE SAID THE SAME THING,"I WISH I WAS DICTATOR,IT WOULD BE A LOT EASIER" AFTER BUSH HAS GUTTED CHECKS AND BALANCES,STREACHED EXECUTIVE PRIVILIDGE TO THE BREAKING POINT HE HAS ALMOST MADE THE PRESIDENCY A DICTATOR SHIP.McCAIN WILL FINISH THE JOB AND HE WILL USE THE ECONOMIC CRISIS TO GUT PROGRAMS THAT HELP PEOPLE AND TO GUT SS . JUST AS BUSH USED 9/11 TO DO ABOUT WHAT EVER HE PLEASES AND THEN SAY IT IS FOR SECURITY REASONS[LIKE BREAKING YOUR DOOR DOWN AND HAULING YOU OFF FOREVER WITH NO TRIAL OR QUESTIONS ASKED ]WHO KNOWS WHAT MCcAIN HAS IN STORE! BUT BY ALL MEANS VOTE FOR HIM IF YOU HAVE DUG WHAT HAS HAPPENED IN THE LAST 8 YEARS! HE WILL GIVE YOU MORE OF THE SAME AND THEN SOME ,OF COURSE HE WILL ONLY BE A PUPPET OF THE MILITARY INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX.FRANKLY SCARLET I DON'T GIVE A DAMN!


----------



## capsoda (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Stevo, Yep your right but it has been a slow year all around and we are just getting to know one another so we know who to throw rocks at. [] We are still the biggest bottle family out there but we do straw now and again. I think everyone knows that we are just airin alittle. Good to hear from ya too.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 7, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> I'll be glad whomever wins to be rid of the Cheney government and operating under the Constitution again.


 

  It most certainly will not be Obama! His "Big Government" ideals are at odds with the true US Constitution, a document that has largely been ignored by the last few administrations. Dusting it off and returning to the a strict adherence of it's ORIGINAL intent would get US back on our feet.


----------



## mrbottles (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Glassman,

 You donâ€™t get a lot of things.  First off this is a bottle site.  Second Barrack Hussein Obama is the worst choice for president to EVER get this close in America.  I donâ€™t like McCain much either BUT he isnâ€™t a freaking bribe taking crook and he never sat in a hate mongering racist church, certainly not for twenty years, he didnâ€™t vote present instead of represent Americans as he was hired to do, Barrack Hussien Obama has no experience and Americaâ€™s bitter enemies LOVE him.  McCain salutes and respects the American flag and what it represents and served this country honorably.  Do you get what terrorism means?  You decry the horror of the Americans lost fighting tyranny at large but seem to have forgotten the 3500 lost in two hours to the people who support your candidate supports and who your candidate supports.  Why do THEY like him? Those 3500 Americans killed in two hours many who jumped to their death rather than burn in a hell brought on by the same people who prefer Obama.  You have no idea what a Christian is about if Obama is your â€˜choiceâ€™ the slug supports killing children who survive abortions. Get your head out of your poo hole OR spout your outhouse talk where it belongsâ€¦  In a political forum.  That is what I am saying ignoramus.

 Honestly, the only thing your rhetoric has to do with bottles is that it stinks like a150 year old pontiled ale did the day it was dropped into a privy. 

 Cap, these clowns have no respect for who you are or what you are, getting to know them should be a choice you make if you go to a hate America site willingly, is all I am saying.  

 If Barrack Hussein Obama wins a cloud will block the sun that shines freedom down on people throughout the world.  He is less qualified than Carter.  Proposes tax cuts and record spending.  Canâ€™t do both.  What he will do is put us back on an inflationary track and reign down on the poor with impossible interest rates gas rationing and inflation that stifles hope in the most hope filled place in the world.  

 While you clearly donâ€™t care about some things being special or better, I do.  I wonâ€™t be back to see your ignorance SOâ€¦  Why donâ€™t you take it to a liberal blog where you and your pals can give each other props?  You can be like dude that Barrack he is going to meet with all the commies and he will have his terrorist pals sleeping in the Lincoln bedroom and then his wife can really be proud of America and maybe his minister can preach his hate rhetoric from the White House.  That will be so cool. And your pals will be like yes and those little babies with one leg ripped off but who live through an abortion deserve to be smothered.  And you will be like yes dude they suck and Jesus wouldnâ€™t want them in his commune.  And your pals will be like uh huh and we need a president who finally pronounces PAKEESTAN the way the Muslim world does because they will like us a lot better and you will be like yes etc etc etc

 You donâ€™t want to hear it on a bottle forum RIGHT?  No one else does either.  Do you go to liberal blogs and hate America sites and talk bottles?  Why not?  No poo dude get over yourself.

 THAT is the point.

 Good luck bottle hunting.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 7, 2008)

I always kind of liked Jimmy Carter, probably one of the few truely honest and nice guys ever to hold the head paper pusher position. Just shows Washington isnt a place for nice guys. Mr Smith would have been roasted alive[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 7, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> Elaborate if you will. Because as I'm sure you know, putting McCain in office would be like putting Cap'n Crunch at the helm of the Exxon Valdez.


 Don't knock Cap'n Crunch - he'd be so hepped up on sugar, the accident would never have happened... 
 Regarding Exxon Valdez:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-roberts/john-mccain-and-exxon-val_b_88944.htmlon


----------



## appliedlips (Oct 8, 2008)

Somebody said 150 yr.old pontilled ale,now you have my attention.Great site by the way,Steve.





> ORIGINAL: mrbottles
> 
> Hey Glassman,
> 
> ...


----------



## capsoda (Oct 8, 2008)

Thats my Steven... Hey Lobes, Barrak won't even get to be 6th place paper hanger. All he said on the debate tonoght was...Wawawa..wawa..wawawa...and even the left and the Marxist fet that hang out on the right who claim the belong in the beautiful crowd admitted that was wht he said. He left everyone with that shocked "*WHAT*" look on their faces again... [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] I am afraid Ole Joe hitched his mule to an out house and if he pulls it over...PEEEEUUUUU!!!!

 I like Ole Joe but he crapped and feel back in it this time.[&:]

 Hey Steve, See how much fun this can be. They are all my buds though and I claim every demented, one of them too. [sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=lol.gif]
 Especially that big studly hunk of manhood Lobeycay. Hey Lobe, Clinton got to be top dog because he was a hunk.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 8, 2008)

MrBottles, I actually agree with you to a certain degree that this site is a bottle site and is used as an escape from the political world; however, as far as I have seen the political debating has pretty much stayed in one or maybe two threads in the Collectors Chat area of the site. If someone doesn't want to read this thread then they don't have to, otherwise you are actively seeking out this thread just to complain about people discussing politics. The only exception is Lobe's ending nearly every post on the site with his vote for Obama line, which most people ignore. Heck for a while there I wasn't even sure he was serious, and didn't really care anyway, you've heard one Obama zombie ya heard 'em all. Change! Hope! Brains!

 Obama isn't a communist, he is a Marxist which means that he feels that money should be taken from the rich and redistributed to the poor so that everyone has a fair shake. You have to rob the productive people, at gun point, only to give it to the layabout who didn't work for anything. Communism was based upon the Marxist ideas; however, in practice it became it's own monster. All of this in the name of fairness; however, stealing from the productive has never seemed all that fair to the productive, it only seems fair to the slacker, and that is who Obama knows he can bamboozle with simple buzz words and class warfare. It's an old trick, just a new face.

 The majority won't be voting for him on any of that on election day, Obama will be elected because of the color of his skin. As Lobey finally admitted earlier, and this is where I have a problem, not with Obama, but with his followers who I will belittle at every oportunity for squandering their right to vote on something as stupid as someone's race. Who knows Obama may turn out to be ok; however, he still hasn't explained exactly what form his "Change" is going to take, or who should be hopeful for this change. Hitler promised and delivered change but I am sure all will admit that that particular change wasn't good. 

 I'll give Obama credit he has purposely kept those terms vague because he wants what is happening to happen. His followers are interpeting change and hope in their own ways, some see it as revenge on whites, some see it as revenge on the rich, some see it as revenge on talk radio, and some see it as revenge on Republicans and George Bush. It's a brilliant strategy; however, I'm not falling for it. Sorry Mr. Obama, but the messiah has no clothes and I'm not going to fall for the bs.


----------



## glass man (Oct 8, 2008)

I AM A CHRISTIAN ,BUSH SAID HE IS ONE ,WHO HAS HE HELPED  THE RICH 'THE LORD JESUS WAS NOT INTO THAT,HE HUNG WITH THE WHORES,DRUNKS,SINNERS AND SAID THE DRUNKERS,WHORES BEFORE THE RICH  WOULD GET INTO HEAVEN AND AND IT WOULD BE EASIER FOR A CAMEL TO GET THROUGH THE EYE OF A NEEDLE INTO HEAVEN THAN A RICH MAN ,WHOM BUSH AND MAcCAIN DIGS.WHAT YOU SAY ABOUT MY POLITICS IS OK,BUT YOU SAYING I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT MY LORD AND SAVIOUR OFFENDS ME .["YOU HAVE NO IDEA OF WHAT A CHRISTIAN IS ABOUT"] JESUS NOT YOU WILL JUDGE THAT ,YOU TREAD ON DANGEROUS GROUND WHEN YOU SAY I KNOW NOT ABOUT CHRIST! YOU AIN'T HIM!!!! ALSO REMBER IT SAYS IN MATTHEW 18:6 BUT WHOSO SHALL OFFEND ONE OF THESE LITTLE ONES WHICH BELIEVE IN ME ,IT WERE BETTER FOR HIM THAT A MILLSTOE WERE HANGED ABOUT HIS NECK,AND THAT HE WERE DROWNED IN THE DEPTH OF  THE SEA.] I GOT ON MY KNEES IN 1971 AND BEGGED MY LORD TO FORGIVE ME AND SAVE ME! HE DID SO ACCORDING TO HIS WORD"FOR GOD SO LOVED THE WORLD ,THAT HE GAVE HIS ONLY BEGOTTEN SON,THAT WHOEVER BELIEVETH IN HIMSHOULD NOT PERISH,BUT HAVE EVERLASTING LIFE" JOHN 3:16 HE ALSO PROMISED ME IN HEBREWS-13:5 I WILL NEVER LEAVE THEE NOR FORSAKE ME. 1st JOHN SAYS 1:8&9 SAYS -IF WE SAY WE HAVE NO SIN,WE WE DECEIVE OURSELVELS,AND THE TRUTH IS NOT IN US 9 IF WE CONFESS OUR SINS ,HE IS FAITHFUL AND JUST TO FORGIVE US OUR SINS , AND JUST TO CLEANSE US FROM ALL UNRIGHTEOSNES. BELIVING ONLY IN THIS WILL GET YOU TO HEAVEN!! NO RELIGION,PREACHER,PRIEST ETC,

 THAT I BELIEVE WITH ALL MY HEART AND PRAY YOU WILL TO!McCAIN ONLY KISSED UP TO THE RIGHT WING  CHRISTIANS WHEN HE THOUGHT IT WOULD HELP HIM POLITICALLY! I LOVE YOU AND WILL PRAY FOR YOU! YOU SPOUT THE SAME OLD SHIT THAT HAS BEEN AROUND SINCE RUSH,ANN COULTER STARTED SPOUTED THEIR UNLOGICAL VENOM OF HATE! I DON'T LOVE MY COUNTRY CAUSE I DON'T GOOSE STEP TO THE SAME OLD CRAP! WHICH IS WHATEVER YOU STEP IN TIME AFTER TIME!I LOVE IT CAUSE IDEAS CAN BE DIVERSE WITH OUT FEAR,{OR AT LEAST THAT WAS THE WAY IT USED TO BE} OH YES I GET IT YOU WANT A SO CALLED DEMOCRACY IN NAME ONLY THAT ALL THINK LIKE YOU AND RUSH,COULTER, OTHERWISE TO THINK OTHER WISE IT IS UNPATRIOTIC[A CATCH ALL PRASE THAT YOU DECIDE} A TRUE DEMOCRACY IS A PLACE WHERE ALL IDEAS ARE RESPECTED,IF NOT AGREED WITH .YOU FREAKS WANT TO DEFINE THE RULES AND ALL LIVE BY THEM OR ELSE! IF I WANT TO TALK  BOUT JESUS AND YOUR KIND DON'T WANT IT I WILL BE DELT WITH! THAT IS CALLED FACISIM,DICTATORSHIP ,BUT NOT FREDOM OF IDEAS OR DEMOCRACY.PEOPLE LIKE YOU ARE WHAT HAS ,AND IS WHAT IS WRONG WITH AMERICA AND WHY WE ARE WHERE WE ARE NO OVERSITE AND LETTING THE LEADERS DO AS THEY HAVE PLEASED> MAY GOD HELP US YOU SEEM MEAN SPIRITED AS MOST RIGHT WING PEOPLE DO. NO CIVIL  TALK! JUST NAME CALLING AS "IGNORAMUS"CONVERSATION ONLY MEAN SPIRITED ATTACTS! MAY GOD OPEN         YOUR EYES,THE REPUBLICANS GOT US IN THIS MESS AND IT WILL TAKE GODS HELP TO GET US OUT!MAY GOD HELP YOU AND LEAD YOU TO JESUS! OBAMA IS THE BEST HOPE OF ENDING MORE OF THE SAME,RICH GET RICHER! PEACE!ONE MORE THING WE ARE IN A CRISIS AND WHO KNOWS HOW IT GET,BUT FOR FOUR YEARS THE KNOW IT ALL MEAN MOUTH NO MANNERS LED US DOWN THIS ROAD ,BUT THEY WILL PEN IT ON THE DEMS. SOMEHOW OR FDR WHO HAS BEEN DEAD FOR AWHILE.THAt is something that really pisses me off the neo cons/republicans don't ever have the balls to say it was there faught!so there brainwashed robot learn some new talking points off fox news and spout these pears of wisdom or lord help you ,as you may come up with a original idea of your on! but maybe not as that might get you to seeing the way things are! TALK TO JESUS ABOUT ME WE ARE CLOSE! PEACE! BY ALL MEANS FOT FOR MccAIN,BUT DON'T WHINE WHEN THE CRAP HITS THE FAN.PEOPLE COULD THINK AS THEY DID BEFORE CAUSE CLITION HAD US ASURPLUS ,JUST REMEMBER WHEN PROPAGADA THE RICH [RUSH AND FREAKS] WHEN THE COUNTRY ENDS IN THE TOILET AS WE KNOW WHO HAS BEEN IN POWER. THE RICH HAVE ALREADY GOT THEY MONEY ELSE WERE AND HAVE HOMES OUTSIDE USA,NOW THEY HAVE USED THE BRAINLESS ROBOTS THAT SPOUT THE SAME OLE CRAP THE RICH WILL MOVE AND LEAVE THE SINKING SHIP AND IT HAS ALL BEEN DONE IN THE NAME OF PATRIOTIC BABBLE .; NOW TELL ME THE SAME OLD CRAP BOUT IF I DON'T LIKE IT GET OUT,MOVE TO RUSSIA ON AND ON AND IN THE NEXT BREATH SAY HOW WE ARE FREE TO SAY WHAT WE WANT{AS LONG AS IT IS WHAT YOU THINK} HELL NAZI GERMANY COULD SAY WHAT THEY WANTED TO SAY AS LONG AS IT WASTHE "RIGHT THING"THAT IS FREDOM?AH TO HELL WITH IT ,I HAVE FOUGHT FOR 40 YEARS AND AM TIRED,WHATEVER YOU THINK VOTE ,BUT MCCAIN? WHY? WANT A DRAFT,CUTE ACROSS THE BOARD FOR THE POOR[GOD WILL HEAR THEY PLEAS AND LORD HELP THE ONES THAT DIDN'T CARE! MAY THE WILL AND THE LOVE OF GOD SOFTEN OUR HEARTS AND HELP US RELIZE THE HOMELESS MAY BE US SOON! THANKS FOR LETTING ME RAMBLE,JUST HURTING BOUT THINGS I CAN'T DO NOTHING ABOUT.

 PS I AM AN OBAMAZOOMBIE TOO UNLIKE THE OH SO McCAINITES WHO WANT FOUR MORE YEARS OF THE SAME,BUSSINESS NEED TAX BREAKS.AS DO OIL CO. CAUSE IT HAS BEEN PROVEN SINCE REGAN THE MONEY THE CO. GETS PISSES ALL OVER US AND GIVES US A GOOD OLE SUNSHINE BATH! WE CAN SING "HAPPY DAYS ARE HERE AGAIN ,BLA<BLA BLA<AND WE GET TO HEAR V8 YEAR OLD SOUND BITES FROM SUCH KIND PEOPLE AS ANN COULTER WHO SAID :MAX CLELAND WAS NOT A HERO AS ANY ONE COULD HAVE HAD THEY LIMBS BLOWN OFF AND SEE RUSH LIMBAUGH ACT LIKE MICHEL FOX SHAKING ABOUT.GOOD OLD COMPASSINATE CONSEVATISM!WHEN ALL THESE REPUBLICANS [WHO THINK CAUSE THEY MAKE $100,000 A YEAR AND THINK THEY ARE IN THE LEAGUE OF THE BUSHES} LOSE IT ALL I DON'T WANT TO HEAR NO DAMN WHINING FROM THEM AND THEY OUGHT TO HAVE TO WEAR A STICKER SAYING "I AM A DUMBASS THAT VOTED REPUBLICAN FOR 8 + PLUS YEARS! KICK ME!
 ALSO MR.BOTTLES YOU SPOUT VENOM LIKE YOU THINK IT MAKES YOU INTELLEGENT JUST LIKE RUSH AND COULTER.ACTUALLY IT JUST SHOWS RUDENESS AND CRUELITY CALLING A PERSON NAMES YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW! AS FAR AS MR. BOTTLES BEING THE BEST WEBSITE ,YOU ARE A LEGEND IN YOUR OWN MIND! [WHEN YOU LOSE ALL CAUSE THE GREAT CAIN WINS I HOPE YOU REMEMBER ALL THE WORDS TO BOBDYLAN's 'LIKE A ROLLING STONE"}I CAN'T UNDERSTAND THE SMUGNESS OF RIGHT WING PEOPLE WHEN IT IS THE RIGHT WING THAT HAS MESSED THIS COUNTRY UP TO THE POINT IT MAY NOT BE PUT TOGETHER AGAIN. THEY KEEP ACTING LIKE IT IS STILL 2000 AND ALL THE SAME RHETORIC IS STILL VALID EVEN AS ROME BURNS! WHAT IN THE BLUE BLAZES DO THEY THINK MC WILL DO TO FIX IT,WHEN ALL HE CAN DO IS POINT AT OBAMA LIKE THAT IS A SOLUTION?MR. BOTTLES SAYS BABIES NEED TO QUIT BEING ABORTED,WELL THE REPUBLICAN CONGRESS AND BUSH COULD HAVE OVERTURED ROE/WADE THEMSELVES.BUT ALL MR. BOTTLES CAN DO IS CALL ME IGNORAMUS ETC. WHAT A COOL GUY!WHAT A GENIUS! I GET A LOT MORE THAN YOU NO DOUBT UNDERSTAND,IT WAS YOU AND MILLIONS LIKE YOU THAT PUT THE PEOPLE IN OFFICE THAT HAVE GOTTEN US IN THIS MESS AND DON'T START "WELL IT WAS THIS AND THAT"AT THE SAME TIME CONSERVATIVES PRIDE THEMSELVES ON PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY,WELL SUCK IT UP AND TAKE IT CAUSE IT IS THE GREED HEADS YOU AND MILLIONS VOTED FOR THAT DID IT! OR ARE YOU REALLY LIKE HAS BEEN GOING ON ,GONNA PUT SOME SPIN,SMOKE AND MIRRORS SHOW THAT IT WAS NOT THE REPUBLICANS FAULT?WELL THAT WELL HAS RUN DRY!FESS UP LIKE FAIR MINDED PEOPLE OR JUST SHUT YOUR LOULD ASS MOUTHS UP! FOR GIVE ME LORD! I AM SICK OF IT!


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry Glass man I'm not a Christian, so I just don't care whether or not you are.

 I would like to hear what form you think Obama's change is going to take. I can outline the issues that are keeping me from voting Obama; however, I would be willing to listen to a well worded reason for voting Obama. If I was just a slack jawed conservative moron, I would be bring up Obama's middle name, preacher, past aquantances, wife, and other things that they keep harping on that in my opinion don't count for anything, I will make up my own mind about Obama's intentions when he actually takes office.

 As I have said I have a problem with his, more entitlement programs are better, financial ideology, and his constant use of buzz words without expounding upon what they mean to him, sorry buzzwords always seemed like a co-out to me, and I don't respect any politician who uses them. I am also bothered by his constant use of class warfare to gain support. The class warfare arguement is just a cheap way of preying upon the low self esteme of the poor in order to gain their vote. Other than those problems I don't have that much of a problem with Obama.

 I could be wrong, so tell me how I am wrong about Obama.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 8, 2008)

IS THAT OBAMA CAT!!!!! Now ats funny right dar. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## glass man (Oct 9, 2008)

MORBIS YOU ARE COOL AND I TRY TO STAY CALM ,BUT WHEN SOMEBODY SAYS I AM NOT A CHRISTIAN BECAUSE I AM FOR OBAMA IT HITS HOME! I KNOW PEOPLE WHO ARE CHRISTIAN AND ARE FOR McCAIN AND WOULD NEVER QUESTION THEIR KNOWING CHRIST BASED ON WHO THEY VOTE FOR! CHRIST AND POLITICS ARE TWO SEPERATE ISSUES> THE LORD DOES NOT TELL ME WHO IS THE "GODLY" CANADATE BECAUSE HE IS ABOUT ETERNAL THINGS AND IS CONCERNED ABOUT SOULS NOT VOTES.MY CHOICE IS BASED ON A HERE AND NOW DECISION,BUT I THINK IT CAN HAVE LONG TERM EFFECTS ON THINGS LIKE WILL MY WIFE AND I STILL GET ENOUGH FOOD STAMPS TO GET BY,OR WILL MY WIFE'S DISABILITY CHECK BE CUT OUT UNDER THE QUISE OF "WE GOTTA CUT GOVERNMENT SPENDING" AND IT ALWAYS SEEMS WHEN REPUBLICANS SAY REFORM OR MAKING SMALLER GOV. IT IS ALWAYS SOMETHING THAT HURTS THE POOR!I WISH THE LORD WOULD TAKE US POOR OUT OF HERE AND THE "HAVES" CAN HAVE IT ALL! I GET TIRED OF HURTING ALL THE TIME AND WORRYING BOUT BILLS,HURTING CAUSE SO MUCH OF MY FAMILY HAS DIED! DON'T EVEN A DOG LIKE ME DESERVE SOME HAPPINESS? GOD KNOWS THE KINDNESS I HAVE TRIED TO SHOW PEOPLE AND HOW WHEN I HAD I GAVE AND GLADLY!OBAMA GONNA BE GREAT? DOUBT IT ,BUT I DO KNOW McCAIN WILL ONLY DO THE SAME AS BUSH,BE A PUPPET FOR THE MILITARY INDUSTRIA COMPLEX! I AIN'T A "COMMIE" I AIN'T LEFT,RIGHT <UP ,DOWN<.I JUST WANT A HELPING HAND! I CAN HARDLY WALK ANYMORE ,BUT IF I COULD GET A HJOB PECKING AT THIS DAMN COMPUTOR I WOULD DO IT!IT IS GONNA GET WORSE AND THEN MANY WILL KNOW HOW I FEEL! YOU THINK THE BANKS UNDER THE BANKS THAT ARE FALLING ARE GONNA GO UNSCAYTHED? A SNOWBALL EFFECT WILL HAPPEN. McCAIN WILL BE FOR OIL! THOUGH OIL HAS GONE DOWN TO $90 A BARREL DO YOU SEE GAS PRICES GOING DOWN? HERE IN GA. PEOPLE ARE SO DUMB CAUSE THEY HAVE HEARD GAS IS RUNNING OUT[OIL CO. NO DOUBT STARTED THAT} BECAUSE OF THIS RUMOR PEOPLE KEEP TOPPING OFF THERE GAS TANKS MAKING GAS STATIONS REALLY RUN OUT OF GAS AND IN SO DOING THE GAS PRICES ARE STAYING HIGH! PEOPLE MAKE FUN OF BIDEN ,BUT IF OBAMA GETS OUT OF LINE BIDEN AIN'
 T ONE TO STAND BY AND NOT SAY ANYTHING! HE ALSO KNOWS MORE ABOUT FOREIGN AFFAIRS THAN ALL THE OTHER THREE PUT TOGETHER! SORRY BOUT THIS RANT,BUT REGARDLESS OF WHO I VOTE FOR JESUS CHRIST IS MY LORD AND SAVIOR AND NO MAN CAN TAKE THAT AWAY FROM ME AND LORD FORGIVE THEM IF THEY TRY !FOR 8 YEARS I HAVE HEARD THAT A DEMOCRATE CAN'T BE A CHRISTIAN AND THAT IS A LIE FROM HELL! YES CHRISTIANS MAKE MISTAKES AND SIN,BUT WE ASK FORGIVENESS!AND IT AIN'T GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH POLITICS! I RESPECT YOU MORBIS AND PRAY NOT ONLY YOU WILL COME TO KNOW JESUS ,BUT ALL ON THIS SITE! GOD LOVE YOU! JAMIE PS YOU WOULD NOT BELIEVE THE PEOPLE HERE WILL NOT VOTE FOR OBAMA BECAUSE HE IS BLACK,OR HE MAY BE THE ANTI-CHRIST! LORD SOME THINGS IN MY BELOVED SOUTH SEEM LIKE THEY WILL NEVER CHANGE![&o]


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't think all Democrats are anti-christian, although some of them very much are. Unfortunately these seem to be the ones who are the most outspoken or at least the most noticed. As for people in the south not voting for Obama, you know as well as I do that that fact will never change, there are plenty of racist bigoted morons roaming the woods in this country; however, it's not exclusive to the south. We still have a ways to go to finally reach a point when we can just deal with the past and move on with out lives on both sides of the racial divide, till that day you are going to have the ignorant who just won't accept the other race, religion, sex, or whatever, and no amount of Politically Correct Re-education is going to change that. 

  In fact it has only made things worse for race relations in this country. The good news is that more and more of these old school racist pigs on both sides are dying off and the newer generations are looking at the world in a much different light. How do I know, because being born in 1973 I have never known a time when they weren't teaching political correctness in school, on tv, or otherwise. It's just second nature not to judge anyone based upon the color of this skin instead of upon their actions and personality. Like I said my only problems with Obama are the issues stated above, I just am not going to jump on board the Obama band wagon just because it's popular or politically correct to do so.

  As for the entitlements, I seriously doubt that anyone is going to take away the ones that are in place, that would be political suicide, I just don't think we need new ones when we can't even get the ones we already have working properly. Especially now that we are having financial problems. The ones we have need reforming and we need to sort through them all and cut loose the cheats. The only reason that reforms are perceived as harming the poor is that there are so many able bodied poor who are on these programs instead of working, when they get booted then it is perceived as harming the poor.

  As for the failure of the financial system, there is a side of me that very much wants to see it crash and burn instead of allowing it to turn socialist by bailing out irresponsible people. I want to see this because I know that this country will come back and those same irresponsible people will be taught a lesson about credit, bad loans, and responsibility that they won't forget for the rest of their lives. It worked with the depression, it can work now. When people refuse to take personal responsibility for getting themselves into a bad situation then that is where my compassion ends. So burn baby burn, because I have always been a survivor, as my mother was before me, and her father before her, and his father before him, I will find a way to survive, I always have.

  Then there is the other side who doesn't like to see suffering, but understands why they are, but I don't listen to that side as often. As for Christ, I found him years ago and was a dutiful servant through out my childhood, men who were suppose to be the representatives on earth let me down and cheated my family (no I'm not catholic and it had nothing to do with that type of scandle), so we started church hoping trying to find a new home. Dejected and angry I left the church and God, because man had failed me for which I blamed God. While starting to study under a black witch, because I figured if God was that bad then why not go with the devil, I had a revelation, more of a slap in the face with reality really, and learned to seek out God and not man. So you can see I serve God but have scorned the material church, so technically I'm not a christian. I do appreciate your prayers for me to find Christ; however, I already know him, just not the way you would expect. I am more at peace with the creator now than I ever was even in my youth, I just don't push it on everyone else, to each his own.


----------



## glass man (Oct 9, 2008)

I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BY BEING HURT BY  CHURCH ETC. WHO KNOWS HOW MANY GET HURT BY ORGANIZED RELIGION AND GET IT MIXED UP WITH A GOD THAT LOVES US SO MUCH HE GAVE HIS ONLY SON TO REDEEM US AND THAT SON WAS RAISED FROM THE DEAD AND IS NOW AT THE RIGHT SIDE OF GOD SAYING he/she BELIVES IN ME AND IS MINE FATHER!AND BECAUSE OF THAT THEY WILL BE WITH US FOREVER! MEN MAKE IT HARD ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE ,BUT THERE TIME IS COMING AND I PRAY MERCY ON THEIR SOULS. ALL THE THIEF ON THE CROSS DID WAS TO QUIT MOCKING JESUS[REPENTENCE WHEN THE THIEF SAID "WE DESERVE WHAT WE ARE GETTING AND SAID THIS MAN HAS DONE NOTHING,THEN HE LOOKED TO JESUS AND SAID LORD[HE ADMITTED WHO JESUS WAS} REMEMBER ME IN YOUR KINGDOM WITH THESE THINGS THE THIEF ADMITED HE WAS A SINNER ,REPENTED AND CALLED ON THE NAME OF THE LORD TO SAVE HIM-JESUS LOOKED AT THE THEIF AND SAID "THIS DAY THOU WILL BE WITH ME IN PARIDISE. THAT IS ALL THERE IS TO IT! YES WE WILL SIN AFTER BECOMING A CHRISTIAN,BUT WE HATE IT AND ASK FORGIVENESS AND WE ALSO PAY IN THIS BODY.I TALK ABOUT IT BECAUSE IT IS THE GREATEST THING IN MY LIFE. I KNOW HOW SCREWED UP I AM ,BUT IS HIM I BELIVE IN NOT ME! I DON'T WANT TO BUG PEOPLE ABOUT IT ,BUT SOMEDAY SOMEONE JUST MIGHT SAY ,HEY I SURE AM GLAD HE DIDN'T SHUT UP!I WILL STOP ,BUT IF ANY ONE HERE EVER WANT TO FIND OUT HOW TO FIND THE LORD OR NEEDS PRAYER,I BEG YOU TO ASK ME! I AIN'T MUCH ,BUT I DO KNOW JESUS! AS OTHERS DO HERE!THATS ALL AND WILL SHUT UP,AS LONG AS I CAN. I THANK YALL FOR YOUR PATIENCE! NOW ON TO BOTTLES:I WILL PROBABLY BE SELLING SOME FROM TIME TO TIME ON HERE AND SOME ONE MAY EVEN BUY ONE ONE DAY>[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 8, 2010)

...ran across this thread somehow.. what weirds me out big time is that Obama got elected president before I joined the forum.. [>:]  chronologically, yes, but I feel like I have known many of you since the Carter administration, and this new president we have is still not even trying to pass my initiation tests...


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 8, 2010)

Whew Chuck. My head is spinning. I gotta get back to bottles - quick.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 9, 2010)

You dug up this old chestnut? Why? It serves little purpose two years later.

 *Shakes head* This don't talk about anything rather than bottles mentality again? Ostrich head meet sand.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry if this messes with anyone's head in a bad way.. I found it to be fascinating reading, not only because I had not yet joined up while all this was going on, but also for it's posterity.. OK it was only 2 years ago, but it happened during the Bush administration, and before the 2008 election.. it's all too easy for one to forget what one was thinking and believing and sing a new tune for a new time, politicians do it as a matter of course.. but with this.. "chestnut".. in the archives, those of you who contributed are kinda tested for consistency of opinion.. not that anyone should care, in fact this thread might be deleted any time, and maybe many of you would be happy about that.. I wouldn't miss it much, but it was fun to read through.. 
 So, is this a forum or an archive? That is the question..


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 10, 2010)

Fair enough, but it is a long dead argument which ended up being repeated several times over the course of the election. Some people were put off by political discussion, others like myself were just worn out trying to explain their points to those who were just didn't want to hear them repeatedly.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey Morb.. did you ever check this out?  It's a bit off topic but ..what the hey?  THE ELEMENTS


----------

